# Most under rated chainsaw????



## the westspartan (Jan 18, 2010)

There are a lot of saws out there that people (at least on AS) love to talk trash about. Some deserve it, some are great saws that got a bad rap for some reason. In your opinion what is the most under rated saw you have owned or run. 


I have my opinions but will leave them out so as not to shade the discussion


----------



## TRI955 (Jan 18, 2010)

Shindaiwa 360, it's just a great, reliable little saw!!


Mike


----------



## PB (Jan 18, 2010)

Anything with a plastic crankcase. People like to trash them for that simple reason despite being reliable, popular saws. The MS290 and the Husky 350's are/were large selling saws. 

The Jonsered 2165 is also under rated. Frequently when people ask about them, it isn't too long before someone says "you can upgrade to a big bore". The 2165 is a very strong saw stock, and will cut just about even with a 2171 in smaller wood. It is much cheaper than the 2171 too.


----------



## DSS (Jan 18, 2010)

Any of the older echo's.I have a 510evlp and its a great saw.A little heavy but built like a tank.Nobody likes them,especially on AS


----------



## bullittman281 (Jan 18, 2010)

box store Poulans. Because of their cost they serve a role where any thing better would be total over kill and a waste of money.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 18, 2010)

One that works!

opcorn:

7


----------



## m44 (Jan 18, 2010)

In my opinion its the mini mac, sure there a little bit of a pain to work on but I think they cut pretty good once they get running. I also think the husky 334t/338xpt series saws. I like them better than the famed 200t.


----------



## syde2side (Jan 18, 2010)

I know I'm going to get black-balledoff the website for this, but my dad always used homelite 360's. Used them for half my life before switching to Makita/Dolmar. Never seen him do anything to those saws except plugs, filters. B/C are a given, they wear out.


----------



## the westspartan (Jan 18, 2010)

One I had in mind is the 575XP. I have run a couple of them now and for the crap they get on here, they are a fine running and strong saw.


----------



## Vibes (Jan 18, 2010)

:agree2: With all above. I'll add the 440 and 510 Echo. Don't have either but I've run them and they're nice little saws. 

Also any saw that say the power to weight ratio isn't there. I'm just cutting firewood and for fun. I usually never pick up a saw while at the woodpile and say.'' this thing is really slow and heavy'' If I were climbing all day or 8 hrs on the ground bent over then maybe.

Any saw that people refer as,'' Dealer support isn't there.'' That is a problem if you only have one saw, but now a days even the homeowners who heats with wood have a back-up or 2. 20 years ago that would have been a problem, but with the computer, I can get parts delivered to my door. Also, if something needs to go into a shop, the Echo dealer isn't going to turn down $45 bucks an hour to fix your Dolmar/ Husky/ Stihl. He can get the parts and IPL's too.


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 18, 2010)

Echo 650, I have one apart now and I can saw the quality is there, this thing was purchased in 1984 and has been through hell and back. I looked in the cylinder and it is still good, it should not be, it was ran for a while on loan to my dad(aka. Mr badwrench) who mixed very little oil in his gas and was in the habit of a monthly cleaning of stuff with a garden hose. When I got it back the chain was hanging like belly fat on a momma cat and still dripping water.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 18, 2010)

Ms 290 is one that is under rated a lot.


----------



## J.Gordon (Jan 18, 2010)

I think the little 488 Shindaiwa has always been underrated. It's not the strongest 50cc saw out there but it's quick to start and reliable.


----------



## alderman (Jan 18, 2010)

J.Gordon said:


> I think the little 488 Shindaiwa has always been underrated. It's not the strongest 50cc saw out there but it's quick too start and reliable.



Me and my four 488's would agree. They've been good so far.


----------



## catbuster (Jan 18, 2010)

575/576XP,365(2165) and MS441.


----------



## JPeterson09 (Jan 18, 2010)

MS 290. No frills, but it's more saw than a lot of people I know should run.  I had one for 3 yrs, gave it to a friend 8yrs ago, but it still runs good.


----------



## crmyers (Jan 18, 2010)

In my opinion its the mini mac, sure there a little bit of a pain to work on but I think they cut pretty good once they get running.

:agree2:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 18, 2010)

Hands down...the MS441. It runs great stock as well as modded.


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 18, 2010)

even though their reputation is starting to change for the better here on AS, most people still put their nose up in the air when someone mentions the 3400/3700/4000 Poulans. Also I hear a lot of people dog the ms390, I thin it's a great saw.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 18, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> even though their reputation is starting to change for the better here on AS, most people still put their nose up in the air when someone mentions the 3400/3700/4000 Poulans. Also I hear a lot of people dog the ms390, I thin it's a great saw.



Yeah I can agree with ya there Nik. That older group of Poulans are actually pretty sweet.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 18, 2010)

If you are looking for a very good underated firewood saw then the Husqvarna 365 is about the least talked about but one of the best pricewise. They have been sold for hundreds of $ less than the more popular 372 all along and now there is a clearout sale on them if they are not all gone. Would have to check at the service dept. but they were going for $550. +tax a little while back. The 455 was about in the same price range and received a lot more attention.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 18, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Hands down...the MS441. It runs great stock as well as modded.



That's not true. I recently ran a ported 441 and it was total dog ####. The 441 is worthless modded or stock. That or whoever modded it has NO clue what they're doing.


----------



## DougNH (Jan 18, 2010)

The JD CS56 seems to be one saw that never gets picked for the team.

It also seems that the 365 Special/2165 is very underrated.

IMHO the list of OVEr-rated saws is quite long too


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 18, 2010)

the westspartan said:


> One I had in mind is the 575XP. I have run a couple of them now and for the crap they get on here, they are a fine running and strong saw.



I agree 110% mine has been nothing short of great. Funny how a few very early ones had trouble so that makes em all junk around here.

I can see how that mentality comes around though. I had a couple Chevy trucks that were junk in 1980 and have not had another Chevy truck since. 

I know full well a Chevy aint junk, but I still got a new Ford truck coming next week


----------



## nikocker (Jan 18, 2010)

Husky 141 and 455.

Al


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 18, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> even though their reputation is starting to change for the better here on AS, most people still put their nose up in the air when someone mentions the 3400/3700/4000 Poulans. Also I hear a lot of people dog the ms390, "I thin" it's a great saw.



no your not lol


----------



## GrantC (Jan 18, 2010)

alderman said:


> Me and my four 488's would agree. They've been good so far.



Another vote for the 488. And the 757. Heck, any Shindaiwa!

-=[ Grant ]=-


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 18, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> That's not true. I recently ran a ported 441 and it was total dog ####. The 441 is worthless modded or stock. That or whoever modded it has NO clue what they're doing.



Hmmm I wanted to respond by a slam on your saw, but I can't do that either, lol.


----------



## wendell (Jan 18, 2010)

I agree on the 350. I was planning on upgrading to a 346XP but just ran mine again on Saturday and it really is a great little saw.


----------



## AOD (Jan 18, 2010)

Solo 633/637

Homiie Super 2


346XP............oh wait. ......


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 18, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Hmmm I wanted to respond by a slam on your saw, but I can't do that either, lol.



Now THAT would have been funny. 

The 441 is kick a$$.


----------



## john inglis (Jan 18, 2010)

*mccullochs*

Hi , I have had two PM850's for thirty years and they still cut with my modern saws , more reliable than the stihl's i have owned .


----------



## DEG305 (Jan 18, 2010)

Echo cs440 is a great saw when used for it's intended porpose. I have Huskys, J-red's and a Stihl and I love the cs440.


----------



## vw_motorsports (Jan 18, 2010)

A couple of the red-headed step child saws that get no love is the 

echo cs-5000, mag case, super solid, dead reliable, the echo cs-3000

"sears best saws" which include:
the poulan's 3400, 3700, 3300, micro 25, 2750, a muffler mod and they're great saws, and my new favorite the sears/solo 651sp..what a steal.

I also love the homelite super 2's with dual triggers.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jan 18, 2010)

nikocker said:


> Husky 141 and 455.



Gotta agree with the 141 anyway. 

I came on here thinking it had to be the Husky 36/41/136/141/137/142, or the Craftsman/Ryobi versions of the Redmaz GZ4000/GZ400, or maybe some of the non reed valve Echos. 

My 15 year old Husky 36 is a fine little limber, plenty fast up to 6-8", handles lighter than it really is. I've tried a few other 35-40cc saws, but I usually reach for the Husky first, although that might change when I get around to at least opening up the muffler on the Ryobi.


----------



## taplinhill (Jan 18, 2010)

I would agree with the Jonsered 2165, but I am also gonna throw the 2152 a bone. A good, reliable saw with the same build quality as the 2153, but over a hundred buck cheaper (at most dealers).


----------



## rob066 (Jan 18, 2010)

Husqvarna 362xp. The big bar mount ones. I ran the dog snot out of mine and it would not die. Iam sorry I had to part with mine due to financial reasons. One heck of a good firewood saw.


----------



## taplinhill (Jan 18, 2010)

rob066 said:


> Husqvarna 362xp. The big bar mount ones. I ran the dog snot out of mine and it would not die. Iam sorry I had to part with mine due to financial reasons. One heck of a good firewood saw.



Throw the Jred 2163 in there with it.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 18, 2010)

GrantC said:


> Another vote for the 488. And the 757. Heck, any Shindaiwa!
> 
> -=[ Grant ]=-



According to independent lab testing they have less power and more weight than advertised - and the practical testing disclosed several ergonomy etc issues as well. 
Admittedly, the test was flawed in several ways, but that has nothing to do with those finds.

I have no link to it, just a paper printout, but the link is somewhere in the arhcives.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 18, 2010)

taxmantoo said:


> Gotta agree with the 141 anyway.
> 
> I came on here thinking it had to be the Husky 36/41/136/141/137/142, .....
> ......



I agree on the 36/41/136/141, but not the US 137/142 - they are seriously EPA "strangled" versions, with a lot less power!


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 18, 2010)

Without a doubt the Efco/John Deere/Cub Cadet 56 and 62. The CS 56 we run, on paper is superior to the 5100 Dolmar, cuts speed wise within a nats azz of a stock 361, is much easier on fuel and has great filtration. These two efco's are grossly underrated by people and underrated. At 299.99 with free delivery from Amazon for the Cub Cadet version, they are a heck of a lot more saw than the big box huskies or 290 or 310 Stihl.


----------



## knockbill (Jan 18, 2010)

i've grown to like my homelite 240... it looked like a cheap, plastic saw when i got it at a garage sale, but a carb kit and a new 16" bc, and it is a good running, lite, firewood/trimming saw,,, still looks cheap, tho!!


----------



## E.V.A. Sawman (Jan 18, 2010)

solo saws, especially the 651, this is one of my favorite 50cc saws, mine runs stronger then the 5100 I have, and both run the same dolmar b&c setup. It has a nicer shape on rear handle also.


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Jan 18, 2010)

Most underrated? No doubt the Poulan Woodshark. These things are easy to start...they Idle when you set them down and cut when you squeeze the trigger. They fill a need for the chainsaw consumer...and they do a good job doing it.


----------



## Paul001 (Jan 18, 2010)

One of my old favorites, Echo 660 EVL. Had one for years as a yard saw, was treated worse than a landing saw and just wouldn't die.

One of the most over looked saws, 020 AV Pro, rear handle unit. Overpriced, but a great saw.

Current in the Stihl line the 441. Way to many over look it or look down on it. Those that own em just seem to smile.

Forgot the old Poulan S-25AV's. If you could keep the screws in them, they were great climbing saws.


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Jan 18, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> Without a doubt the Efco/John Deere/Cub Cadet 56 and 62. The CS 56 we run, on paper is superior to the 5100 Dolmar, cuts speed wise within a nats azz of a stock 361, is much easier on fuel and has great filtration. These two efco's are grossly underrated by people and underrated. At 299.99 with free delivery from Amazon for the Cub Cadet version, they are a heck of a lot more saw than the big box huskies or 290 or 310 Stihl.


i agree...buddy has a jd 56/efco very impressive.


----------



## Zero Gravity (Jan 18, 2010)

The Husqvarna 353. The saw is a clone of the 346, nearly every piece of the saw. This saw is the detuned consumer version. I have found it to be a very dependable screamer. The Husqvarna 353 version receives scorn most all the time when compared to the 346, yet the Johnsered version receivers rave reviews! This is just another example of group think that this site is so famous for.
ZG


----------



## jd548esco72 (Jan 18, 2010)

back when i was a young lad we sort of snickered at the homelite 360s.
the huskys had much more power and were quick starting.

looking back on the 360s- they worked well in the pulpwood once you learned their little quirks. and we even cut a few logs on the side with them . so we got good use out of them-- hundreds and hundreds of chords per saw for several years. that is what it takes to be true industrial equipment.


----------



## jerryw66 (Jan 18, 2010)

PlantBiologist said:


> Anything with a plastic crankcase. People like to trash them for that simple reason despite being reliable, popular saws. The MS290 and the Husky 350's are/were large selling saws.
> 
> The Jonsered 2165 is also under rated. Frequently when people ask about them, it isn't too long before someone says "you can upgrade to a big bore". The 2165 is a very strong saw stock, and will cut just about even with a 2171 in smaller wood. It is much cheaper than the 2171 too.



I've said for years, "the 2165 is one of the best saw bargains out there"


----------



## WACutter (Jan 18, 2010)

*Underdog Saws*

Overbuilt saws

For their weight, these are often shunned by the stopwatch crowd. These saws will run for a long, long time. Most folks running them could not tell the difference between these and their more powerful brothers.

Stihl 650 - A great, strong saw that can often be had for considerably less than a 660. Put a $40 dual port muffler on it, and you're probably running neck and neck with a stock 660. Stock to stock, I couldn't tell a difference between them both with a 32" bar in big wood.

Husky 365/362XP - I just love the 362XP. Less than a pound difference between that and a 357XP, and it just rips...it feels noticably stronger than a 357XP or MS361. Plus both the 365 and 362XP can be found used or NOS for loads less than a 372XP/W. When you wear it out, it's easy to upgrade to OEM 75cc or a BB.

Older saws

Husky 346XP OE - Yeah, the NE is more powerful and is better in bigger wood, but it is also heavier and often comes with a cat muffler which needs to be replaced. If you can find a nice OE used or NOS, grab it! It IS handier than the NE, and revs like crazy without the need for porting and/or new/modified mufflers. I have both and find myself reaching for the OE more often, or going to a bigger saw.

Husky 350 - So they are not pro saws... They run great, and are often ridiculously cheap on the used market. So, if you lend it to Uncle Al, and he runs straight gas through it and blows it up, no big deal. Pull the good parts off of it and buy another one on CL for $100, and run the crap out of it.


----------



## gmax (Jan 18, 2010)

Oleo Mac/ efco, Sure the old ones were a little heavy but they just keep on going without issues, the Sachs Dolmar were also very good.


----------



## WACutter (Jan 18, 2010)

*Forgot the MS260*

The MS260 is also underrated. They get bashed a bunch on AS, but are fine saws. Mine has a 16" bar and with sharp 3/8" chain cuts great. It ALWAYS starts. I've had 3, and I have never had a problem with any of them. So, it is not as smooth or as fast as the small Huskys. It simply seems to me to be less finicky, although this is just a subjective judgement. You can't go wrong with a 260. That being said, I can't wait to see it's replacement


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 18, 2010)

Well my Husky 339xp can't seem to get any Rep!


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 18, 2010)

I know I have trash talked my little Poulan Pros some, but in retrospect after reading on here, the 38cc with the 16" bar I was just able to get up and running again is great for around the house trimming and for trail making for deer hunting. I think I tried to do too much with them. I was using them as firewood saws, BIG MISTAKE, I will say that I could bury the bar on the 38cc and then go down the other side with a sharp chain without the saw bogging. Glad to have that one running again. The later model 35cc that I have with the tooless chain tensioner is plain and simple pure crapola.


----------



## roncoinc (Jan 18, 2010)

*$99 delivered !*







"THE" most underated saw because it is so cheap..
will keep up with saws three times the price and of even slightly bigger displacement..
and that a FULL 12 in red oak log..


----------



## Termite (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't think anyone even thinks of the Redmax3800. Heck no one has even mentioned Redmax. I use my 3800 more than any saw I have. It is a little more powerful than a Dolmar401 and handles better too. I think many people swinging 50cc saws all the time would learn to love a 40cc if they gave them a chance.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 18, 2010)

Zero Gravity said:


> The Husqvarna 353. The saw is a clone of the 346, nearly every piece of the saw. This saw is the detuned consumer version. I have found it to be a very dependable screamer. The Husqvarna 353 version receives scorn most all the time when compared to the 346, yet the Johnsered version receivers rave reviews! This is just another example of group think that this site is so famous for.
> ZG



It outperforms the MS260, but still is far from the NE346xp in performance - more than the specs indicate (I have both).


----------



## russ61 (Jan 18, 2010)

*homie 360*

Bought it new in 1980,have picked up 2 more throught the years.Have really cut alot with it.Wouldn't think twice about pulling it out and cutting a load with it.
Russ


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Most under rated chainsaw*

Dolmar ps420


----------



## Evan (Jan 18, 2010)

it might be easier to list the most overated saws


----------



## Johnny2153 (Jan 18, 2010)

Underated = Husqvarna 365/Jonsered 2165

Overated = Stihl MS361

Overlooked = Dolmar 7300


----------



## Banacanin (Jan 18, 2010)

Johnny2153 said:


> Underated = Husqvarna 365/Jonsered 2165
> 
> Overated = Stihl MS361
> 
> Overlooked = Dolmar 7300



I own a 2165, haven't had a chance to use it yet. I've used a 361 though, i loved it


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Jan 18, 2010)

Johnny2153 said:


> Underated = Husqvarna 365/Jonsered 2165



Sing it brother, the 2165 is almost as strong as a 2171 at close to $300 less.


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Jan 18, 2010)

Woodcutteranon said:


> Most underrated? No doubt the Poulan Woodshark. These things are easy to start...they Idle when you set them down and cut when you squeeze the trigger. They fill a need for the chainsaw consumer...and they do a good job doing it.



They start when cold but you better not shut it off because once it is hot it takes 2 beers time to cool back down. I had to sell mine because it was killing my liver. 

Homelite Super EZ Auto is my vote. They would last 30 years and were very very powerful for being under 45cc's.


----------



## Rounder (Jan 18, 2010)

Don't hear too much about the 460 on here, same dry weight as a 441, but more power and no BS cable throttle linkage, or wimpy AV. Add a dual port and a MAX-FLOW and you're good to go in most anything - Sam


----------



## pgg (Jan 18, 2010)

IT'S OFFICIAL, the 65cc husky/jonny, under-rated to hell.. Over-rated - yeah, any ECHO built within the last 25 years...


----------



## slipknot (Jan 18, 2010)

*efco 952*

Ive been using efco 952's for about 5 years now. No problems except kill switch. 3.4 hp 13,000rpm stock. mine will keep up with any 50cc class saw except the dolmar 5100 and more superior modded saws. Its very light and responsive. Dont let the plastic outer shell fool you, they ARE TOUGH! They do take a lick and keep on tickin'. The best under rated firewood saw. Here's mine..


----------



## gallegosmike (Jan 18, 2010)

Husky 55-455 ranchers and stihl 029-290. Home owner saws that just keep on cutting firewood with little up keep. Not the best, but no where near the worst!


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 18, 2010)

the Husky 365 stock on its own merits is underrated and I think the 435 is too, although I have seen more posts who seem to agree that it is a strong little saw.


----------



## WACutter (Jan 18, 2010)

*362xp!*

Underrated but lookin' good....



[/


----------



## rupedoggy (Jan 18, 2010)

Husqvarna 346,181 and 2100. Mcculloch promac 80. Stihl 036 pro. Dolmar 120S. Pioneer P-41. Jonsered 2077. Homelite 8800. PP 505. Solo 680. The little Echo 302S.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 18, 2010)

rupedoggy said:


> Pioneer P-41. QUOTE]
> 
> I disagree, all Pioneers are junk. Stay away from Pioneer's.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 19, 2010)

Odd man out, I'm sure here. The Homelite 1050. Kick's the snot out out of most of it's legendary brethren and the ones it doesn't, it surely gives a run for their money.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 19, 2010)

Great thread Dan.


----------



## gmax (Jan 19, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> rupedoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Pioneer P-41. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## johnw32 (Jan 19, 2010)

I will say that I could bury the bar on the 38cc and then go down the other side with a sharp chain without the saw bogging. Glad to have that one running again. The later model 35cc that I have with the tooless chain tensioner is plain.


----------



## gmax (Jan 19, 2010)

:monkey:


----------



## pereynol (Jan 19, 2010)

As mentioned earlier, the Shindaiwa 360 is a great little saw. Light weight, and well constructed. 

Peter

Stihl 056 Magnum II
Husqvarna 55 Rancher
Shindaiwa 360


----------



## JustinM (Jan 19, 2010)

The Poulan Pro 4620. Its just not even comparable to any other product Poulan makes.

The stupid new tool-less adjustment aside (order a new clutch cover for about $10 online) this saw performs similarly to much more expensive saws. Will it last? probably not, but considering you can often find them for well under $200, its a good investment for an occasional user that doesnt want to spent 10 - 15 minutes a cut with the other box store saws.


----------



## JustinM (Jan 19, 2010)

HUSKYMAN said:


> They start when cold but you better not shut it off because once it is hot it t*akes 2 beers time to cool back down. I had to sell mine because it was killing my liver.*
> 
> Homelite Super EZ Auto is my vote. They would last 30 years and were very very powerful for being under 45cc's.




LOL @ the bolded part!!


----------



## vw_motorsports (Jan 19, 2010)

JustinM said:


> The Poulan Pro 4620. Its just not even comparable to any other product Poulan makes.
> 
> The stupid new tool-less adjustment aside (order a new clutch cover for about $10 online) this saw performs similarly to much more expensive saws. Will it last? probably not, but considering you can often find them for well under $200, its a good investment for an occasional user that doesnt want to spent 10 - 15 minutes a cut with the other box store saws.



I have the early green version with standard clutch cover. Runs very strong, muffler modded with a 16" bar/.325 chain.


----------



## barnumb (Jan 19, 2010)

Husky 254xp


----------



## wanab (Jan 30, 2010)

opcorn:


/me thinks this about to get good


----------



## Rounder (Jan 30, 2010)

*t*



the westspartan said:


> There are a lot of saws out there that people (at least on AS) love to talk trash about. Some deserve it, some are great saws that got a bad rap for some reason. In your opinion what is the most under rated saw you have owned or run.
> 
> 
> I have my opinions but will leave them out so as not to shade the discussion



There are a lot of saws that work (and mod) great as GTG saws or firewood saws that are sh!t as commercial saws, so this is a tough one (popular opinion wise). As a faller, I'm gonna give you my "best" saw - Stihl 440.
It all depends on what your gonna use it for. Sawing for a living brings about a different outcome for a saw than the occasional GTG or cord of wood. If it ain't commercial, buy what you like regardless of rep, as long as you have dealer support (and have fun with it, it's a luxury!!) . - Sam


----------



## wanab (Jan 31, 2010)

mtsamloggit said:


> There are a lot of saws that work (and mod) great as GTG saws or firewood saws that are sh!t as commercial saws, so this is a tough one (popular opinion wise). As a faller, I'm gonna give you my "best" saw - Stihl 440.






:yoyo:



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NrU30SFn9fo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NrU30SFn9fo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>




<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_6KUyxCfxY0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_6KUyxCfxY0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## terry2tmd (Jan 31, 2010)

I know alot of underated saws the husky 55 rancher comes to mind My dad had a quadruple bypass not long ago so his 2100 went in the shed, he runs that little 55 rancher to death, I also like the stihl ms 029 and 290, they seem to run as hard as anything else. 
My Grandpa who is in his mid 80's likes his Homelite super xl so much so he traded my cousin a brand new 346xp for the one he is running now.
For messing around the house the little poulans the wild thing, the wood shark, and the pp4620 are great, they don't cost much and are really a pretty good value for the occasional use saw.
You had to mention commercial work, falling trees, the most underated saw here is the husky 575xp, I was helping out in a friend of mines timber sale they were running out of time to get everything down, when a skidder backed over the 2100 I was using at the time. My buddy lent me one of his 575xps, I want one after that day, alot liter then my 2100, still good on the power though,just a nice saw.
I have one more I really am fond of the Stihl 034 this isn't a super screamer, but it is solid dependable, and works as hard as most people I know can, anyway I haven't met anyone who can out work it yet.


----------



## OnlyHomelites (Jan 31, 2010)

Anything related to a Homelite SXL 925 is a mighty fine saw. I've got an XL-870 with an 8-pin sprocket turning a 27" bar and it draws some attention. I was out cutting a bunch of locust a few weeks ago and of course most of the other guys out there were running Husky's, Stihls and even a couple of Wild Thing's! Some of the guys were old enough to remeber when Homelite meant something good...most of them looked confused cuz it doesn't look like the Homelite's they see at Home Depot!


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 31, 2010)

My vote has to go to the non pro huskys, 345 350, 445,450. They are way better saws than the ridiculous 025 and will cut with a 026 and dang near as tough! My 450 will actually smoke my 026!


----------



## Vibes (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a 5 year old J-Red 2150. Same as a 350 Husky. It will smoke allot of saws that probably cost twice as much. 

Another sleeper to me is the 51 Husky.


----------



## rob b (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a 345 husky that is 4 yrs old and is used every day commercialy the only problem I ever had was the oiler spool this saw will cut right against the 346xp


----------



## Vibes (Jan 31, 2010)

saw will cut right against the 346xp 
__________________
ms200t ,334t ,2 cs 3000
61 husky,266,345
084av
tm40 badger 12 inch disc
l8000 chip truck
f700 bucket on the way
1942 cletrac dozer
3 pt splitter
IH 444
GO BIG OR GO HOME 


rob b 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to rob b 
Find More Posts by rob b 
Add rob b to Your Contacts 


I never ran a 346. It always sounds to good to be true. I would like to try one against my 2150


----------



## cpr (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree on Husky 141. I used mine as my only firewood saw for 4 years. I cared for it, but pushed it hard and it still runs well. I'd like another one. I also agree on the stratos. The 362, 441, 575, and 576 seem to be great saws. I also like the RedMaxes. No one's pulse quickens about them, but the G5000 I'm working up for a friend is really nice (thread coming when the parts come in and finish it).


----------



## woodsrunner (Jan 31, 2010)

Lots of good dependable "un-sexy" saws mentioned in this thread. 
I'll agree with the Poulan 3700. I bought one new (in craftsman colors) in 1986 and it still runs fine today. 
I'll also whole-hearted agree with the Husky 365/362xp. I have a late model 362xp special with the large bar mount. (I also have 3 372's for a benchmark). The 362xp special I have will really impress you. I think it is a great saw.
The 3rd saw on my list would be the Husky 36. I bought one brand new in 1997 for a camp saw and have worked the stew out of it. Very powerful for its size and tough as shoe leather. Dang good small saw. Still runs like a champ.

Scott


----------



## wanab (Jan 31, 2010)

Vibes said:


> saw will cut right against the 346xp






hmmm!


/checks for boots


----------



## wanab (Jan 31, 2010)

why so many Husky sleepers than $thill's?













:censored:


----------



## cpr (Jan 31, 2010)

wanab said:


> why so many Husky sleepers than $thill's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'Cuz the smaller, homeowner Huskies have platform sharing with Poulans, a nameplate guaranteed to induce snickers everywhere. Shame, they aren't all bad and the old ones were quality pieces.


----------



## wanab (Jan 31, 2010)

cpr said:


> 'Cuz the smaller, homeowner Huskies have platform sharing with Poulans, a nameplate guaranteed to induce snickers everywhere. Shame, they aren't all bad and the old ones were quality pieces.





Mork, Ork is calling.


----------



## mechanizm (Jan 31, 2010)

m44 said:


> In my opinion its the mini mac, sure there a little bit of a pain to work on but I think they cut pretty good once they get running. .....


 there's been a complete mini-mac with the case at the scrap metal yard for about 6 weeks. no takers.... not even me. it's cute though. 


my old metal case, homelite 240 that i recently sold on ebay. i always took that saw with me as a backup in case my fancy saw refused to start.


----------



## dan365husky (Feb 1, 2010)

My first pick is the 365 special they will just about out cut any other saw with the same cc no matter who makes it. Yes the poulan and mcculoch have their place because alot of people dont need or want any more then that. 
opcorn:


----------



## ktmsooner (Feb 1, 2010)

STIHL MS-361! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## airbiscuit (Feb 1, 2010)

*Homelite Super EZ*

Growing up, I used big ol McCullochs. The first saw I bought on my own was a used Homelite Super EZ. Crude by today's standards (no chainbrake or anti-vibe), but that thing was light, and cut great with a sharp chain. 
My next saw was a new Stihl 041 Farm Boss, and I loved the raw power. Now I have a stable of Huskys, but I kind of miss that Super EZ (and my youth)!


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 1, 2010)

ktmsooner said:


> STIHL MS-361! :biggrinbounce2:



Even though they have a really good reputation on here, the most *underrated* ones still are the MS361 and the NE346xp!


----------



## mechanizm (Feb 1, 2010)

airbiscuit said:


> Growing up, I used big ol McCullochs. The first saw I bought on my own was a used Homelite Super EZ. Crude by today's standards (no chainbrake or anti-vibe), but that thing was light, and cut great with a sharp chain.
> My next saw was a new Stihl 041 Farm Boss, and I loved the raw power. Now I have a stable of Huskys, but I kind of miss that Super EZ (and my youth)!



yes, like i posted above, my old homelites never failed me. i just sold my old, red 240 and blue 150ez on ebay though. moving, must purge....


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 1, 2010)

mtsamloggit said:


> There are a lot of saws that work (and mod) great as GTG saws or firewood saws that are sh!t as commercial saws, so this is a tough one (popular opinion wise). As a faller, I'm gonna give you my "best" saw - Stihl 440.
> It all depends on what your gonna use it for. Sawing for a living brings about a different outcome for a saw than the occasional GTG or cord of wood. If it ain't commercial, buy what you like regardless of rep, as long as you have dealer support (and have fun with it, it's a luxury!!) . - Sam



Well said and I agree. Hard to beat a 440, the best 70cc made ever.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 1, 2010)

mowoodchopper said:


> My vote has to go to the non pro huskys, 345 350, 445,450. They are way better saws than the ridiculous 025 and will cut with a 026 and dang near as tough! My 450 will actually smoke my 026!



Sounds like you need help tuning that 026.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 1, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Even though they have a really good reputation on here, the most *underrated* ones still are the MS361 and the NE346xp!



You meant most overrated right?


----------



## PB (Feb 1, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> You meant most overrated right?



As a general rule, anything hyped on AS will be a major let down. Saws seldomly talked about on AS make the biggest waves in the saw market. The Husky 455 and MS290 come to mind. Entry level saws sow the seeds for brand loyalty that will keep consumers coming back.


----------



## PB (Feb 1, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> You meant most overrated right?



Oh yeah, you're mom was over and she left her size xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxl panties here. The dog thought we were camping. 

 you SOB


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 1, 2010)

PlantBiologist said:


> As a general rule, anything hyped on AS will be a major let down. Saws seldomly talked about on AS make the biggest waves in the saw market. The Husky 455 and MS290 come to mind. Entry level saws sow the seeds for brand loyalty that will keep consumers coming back.



Good post PB ya DA! I know alot of guys that are going to cry when they find out the 290 is no longer made.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 1, 2010)

PlantBiologist said:


> Oh yeah, you're mom was over and she left her size xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxl panties here. The dog thought we were camping.
> 
> you SOB



In my best Dave Chappelle voice, "You dirty xxxxxx xxxxxx"


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 1, 2010)

Jonsered 2188, 390xp's cousin, but much hotter than her. :blush:


----------



## Trigger Man (Feb 1, 2010)

PlantBiologist said:


> Anything with a plastic crankcase. People like to trash them for that simple reason despite being reliable, popular saws. The MS290 and the Husky 350's are/were large selling saws.
> 
> The Jonsered 2165 is also under rated. Frequently when people ask about them, it isn't too long before someone says "you can upgrade to a big bore". The 2165 is a very strong saw stock, and will cut just about even with a 2171 in smaller wood. It is much cheaper than the 2171 too.



:agree2: I still say the 2165/365 will do anything the average guy needs to do with a saw and then some. Its the best bang for your buck!


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 1, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> In my best Dave Chappelle voice, "You dirty xxxxxx xxxxxx"



Yeah and I'm Rick James, b!tch, I think I'll go drink a red balls now.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 1, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> You meant most overrated right?



NO - the MS361 and 346xp are *underrated*, as I said!


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 1, 2010)

MMFaller39 said:


> Jonsered 2188, 390xp's cousin, but much hotter than her. :blush:



That one has been in high demand, and surely isn't underrated - about everyone knows what it is, and many have waited for it!


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes but there aren't many dealers around my area, wait I know a place, now I'm gonna have to go there. _I can feel my wallet walking away_


----------



## banjobart (Feb 2, 2010)

Most underrated: MS280 and 270.


----------



## pwoller (Feb 2, 2010)

MMFaller39 said:


> Jonsered 2188, 390xp's cousin, but much hotter than her. :blush:



Not possible. The 390xp is just plain sexy. I got in trouble last weekend, I commented on that sexy red head sitting in the garage(390xp), the wife figures it out(red head) and says you dumb [email protected]@ thats not red(I'm color blind) and she says I thought you were talking about me. Its a hot saw and I doubt there's many hotter.


----------



## wanab (Feb 2, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> You meant most overrated right?




no thanks to Troll im sure...


----------



## DSS (Feb 3, 2010)

the westspartan said:


> One I had in mind is the 575XP. I have run a couple of them now and for the crap they get on here, they are a fine running and strong saw.



I agree.My next door neighbor cuts and sells between 3 and 4 hundred cord of firewood per year, and he blocks it all with the saws. He has two x 575 xp and a 357 I think.He has had nothing but luck with the 575's.Keeps them two years and trades them.


----------



## ticat928 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Solo 694*

Solo 694, with 42mm stroke you can not stop it from cutting


----------



## fredmc (Feb 3, 2010)

solo's


----------



## terry2tmd (Feb 5, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> I agree.My next door neighbor cuts and sells between 3 and 4 hundred cord of firewood per year, and he blocks it all with the saws. He has two x 575 xp and a 357 I think.He has had nothing but luck with the 575's.Keeps them two years and trades them.



I trashed on the 575xp and felt like a a$$ after I ran one. Like the old saying goes ""Don't knock until you try it!"" In this case really try it!


----------



## keith811 (Feb 28, 2010)

*pro saw folly*

I think that the husqvarna 455 gets a really bad wrap on this site. I have one and the thing runs circles around other saws with sim. ccd. My friend has an 029 with muffler mod it can't cut with it. ( we both use the same type of chain and 20" bars) and my uncle has the newer 029 I think is now called a 290 it does a fair job hanging with my husky (but only if I sharpen his chain he is a file tard) I haven't had the saw for that long but I have cut about 10 chords of firewood with it. Mostly oak with a random cherry and hickory. All in all this saw seems to be very well made. I haven't had any of the oiler issues that I've seen talked about on here. The prob. is not with the oiler anyway it is the bar. The oil port stops up but if you clean it every 3rd tank of fuel it doesn't seem to be a problem. have never seen the chain run dry on this saw. Anyway that my 2 cents happy sawing


----------



## c5c7c9 (Feb 28, 2010)

syde2side said:


> I know I'm going to get black-balledoff the website for this, but my dad always used homelite 360's. Used them for half my life before switching to Makita/Dolmar. Never seen him do anything to those saws except plugs, filters. B/C are a given, they wear out.



My 2 main saws are Homelite 330 and a 360, they are worth their weight in gold! I love them!!!


----------



## mbayer (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a cheap little efco mt 3700 that i love. Always starts no matter how cold doesnt bog on anything and only 9 lbs. A only paid 180 brand new for a display model


----------



## Ironhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

I contemplated this question today while out sawing for six hours. A good operator that takes very good care of a saw can make any number of different brands and size saws work well. But a poor operator doing little maintenance and a poor job at that, will eventually have trouble with even the most highly recomended model.

That being said, I see that most guys on here do not have just one saw but many. I have only one saw and it has to work or my time is wasted.I cant just go back to the truck/or home and get another. I basically do TSI on family property on my own time.The terrain is steep, snow covered,and the tree species vary considerably.The saw must not be heavy but be powerful enough for a 20" tree but handy enough for 1" saplings. I have a Husky 353.I like it a lot.Other than a water in the gas issue, It has served me well.Five more tanks of fuel through it again today and one blown a part chain.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 28, 2010)

Homelite 150. Toss it off a cliff an it will still work. 


Don't have to worry about loaning it out.


----------



## Freehand (Feb 28, 2010)

Ironhunter said:


> I contemplated this question today while out sawing for six hours. A good operator that takes very good care of a saw can make any number of different brands and size saws work well. But a poor operator doing little maintenance and a poor job at that, will eventually have trouble with even the most highly recomended model.
> 
> That being said, I see that most guys on here do not have just one saw but many. I have only one saw and it has to work or my time is wasted.I cant just go back to the truck/or home and get another. I basically do TSI on family property on my own time.The terrain is steep, snow covered,and the tree species vary considerably.The saw must not be heavy but be powerful enough for a 20" tree but handy enough for 1" saplings. I have a Husky 353.I like it a lot.Other than a water in the gas issue, It has served me well.Five more tanks of fuel through it again today and one blown a part chain.



Don't start collectin' them....Real hard to stop!Don't listen to what ANY of these guys tell you about acquisitions.......










Leaves more of them around for us addicts.....


----------



## firewoodman! (Feb 28, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> If you are looking for a very good underated firewood saw then the Husqvarna 365 is about the least talked about but one of the best pricewise. They have been sold for hundreds of $ less than the more popular 372 all along and now there is a clearout sale on them if they are not all gone. Would have to check at the service dept. but they were going for $550. +tax a little while back. The 455 was about in the same price range and received a lot more attention.
> Pioneerguy600



i just got a 365 about a month ago it is a good saw, a lot of people are not familiar with it it rips as good as it bucks i will run it untill it goes hopefully a long time then it will get the bb kit


----------



## firewoodman! (Feb 28, 2010)

:agree2:


Trigger Man said:


> :agree2: I still say the 2165/365 will do anything the average guy needs to do with a saw and then some. Its the best bang for your buck!



:agree2:


----------



## firewoodman! (Feb 28, 2010)

keith811 said:


> I think that the husqvarna 455 gets a really bad wrap on this site. I have one and the thing runs circles around other saws with sim. ccd. My friend has an 029 with muffler mod it can't cut with it. ( we both use the same type of chain and 20" bars) and my uncle has the newer 029 I think is now called a 290 it does a fair job hanging with my husky (but only if I sharpen his chain he is a file tard) I haven't had the saw for that long but I have cut about 10 chords of firewood with it. Mostly oak with a random cherry and hickory. All in all this saw seems to be very well made. I haven't had any of the oiler issues that I've seen talked about on here. The prob. is not with the oiler anyway it is the bar. The oil port stops up but if you clean it every 3rd tank of fuel it doesn't seem to be a problem. have never seen the chain run dry on this saw. Anyway that my 2 cents happy sawing[/Q
> 
> i personally hate these saws i have owned 3 of them. a lot of breakdowns
> :jawdrop:


----------



## firewoodman! (Feb 28, 2010)

mbayer said:


> I have a cheap little efco mt 3700 that i love. Always starts no matter how cold doesnt bog on anything and only 9 lbs. A only paid 180 brand new for a display model



good durable little saw


----------



## Burvol (Feb 28, 2010)

Evan said:


> it might be easier to list the most overated saws



Out here it's the 440, but it's a good saw for 70cc's.


----------



## Analyst Man (Feb 28, 2010)

I got an old McCullough pro mac 610 that I bought new about 30 years ago. 60cc, 20 in bar. It'll cut through oak with ease (when the chain is sharp). Still use it all the time. Great little saw.


----------



## Ironhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

Since I am a one saw man.I cure the stuck saw problem by unbolting the power head and putting on another bar/chain.Yes,,its a pain, but I don`t stick a saw too often.I`m usually within a few hundred yards of the truck. I more than once did not have a spare bar and chain and since I am a one saw man I was forced to chop the tree in half to free the saw. Thank god for a good sharp Fiskars pro Axe,youthful determination,and a softer species of tree.( the worst was only an 18" box elder)

I always carry that Axe(painted orange handle)and plastic felling wedges in small and medium.The Axe is never more than a few feet away.


If I keep hanging around here and reading, I can see where the itch for another saw could take root.


----------



## silverzuk (Feb 28, 2010)

mechanizm said:


> yes, like i posted above, my old homelites never failed me. i just sold my old, red 240 and blue 150ez on ebay though. moving, must purge....



The first saw I ever ran was a homelite 150. I was about 12. Dad had that saw until I was about 30.
It was a great little brush and climbing saw. Light, reliable, and a good balance os weight chain and power.
Dad was topping a tree and dropped it breaking case. He was disgusted to lose his little climbing saw.
It was no firewood saw, but a great little climbing saw and brush saw.


----------



## edisto (Feb 28, 2010)

I've been very impressed with my 141; especially given the bad rap it gets for being a "Huskapoulan".

BUT...I did find a problem with it today. I could not keep a chain on it while cutting brush (anyone have an FS-250 they want to sell cheap?), and had to do the job with my 61.

When lined up on the bar, the chain rides against the sprocket drum, so any loose twig that gets in on that side derails the chain.

I have a rim and drum that I haven't installed yet, so I'm hoping I can solve the problem when I put that together. Seems a shame I can't cut brush with my smallest saw.

That being said, I probably wouldn't cut brush with a 346XP if I had one...


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Feb 28, 2010)

Stihl 009 yeah I said it so what.


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 28, 2010)

*Cheap little Efco?*

I just sold a CS 36(same thing). I have had a Mac Wildcat (38cc) and still have a MS 210 and a another CS 36. The only thing the Stihl has that I would like on the Efco/JD saw is the adjuster for the chain. Anybody want to buy a pretty nice MS210? Its not the saw the 011 was or the 009 I ran either. If I find a CS46 (or any other size Efco) cheap enough I'd buy it.


----------



## wampum (Feb 28, 2010)

Just about any of the 70's and 80's American saws. They were relatively cheap,kept a whole generation warm and were pretty reliable. They were not as fast as the European saws because of the 2 piece rods,but an awful lot of them are still cutting wood for people. All be it a little slow,but any saw that is 20 to 40 years old and still cutting is a good saw. It will be interesting how many saws built today will still be running 40 years from now. I really like the new saws because of their speed and lightness. But I have dropped many old saws out of trees,to find that nothing broke,try that with a new one.


----------



## wampum (Feb 28, 2010)

gmax said:


> Arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, ugly too
> ...


----------



## beavvo (Feb 28, 2010)

*Yeah the Stihl 009L (40cc) can be good*

You have to tighten the reed plate and the carb and the jug because the factory never seems to get them tight. If you tune the carb carefully they can rev comfortably to 10.3 or 10.4K rpm. This reed valve saw's power band is such that it will cut very well at that speed with a sharp chain, at least till Joe homeowner sticks it in the dirt!


----------



## wse8562 (Mar 1, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> Dolmar ps420



A super star in its class. Starts great. Godd power for its size !


----------



## Donley (Mar 1, 2010)

The Eager Beaver!!!!!!!


:greenchainsaw:


----------



## sachsmo (Mar 1, 2010)

*359*


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 6, 2011)

roncoinc said:


> "THE" most underated saw because it is so cheap..
> will keep up with saws three times the price and of even slightly bigger displacement..
> and that a FULL 12 in red oak log..


 
I just got one of them Ryobi saws from another member on here.I took it apart and cleaned it up.Runs great!And a very well built cheap saw!


----------



## ckelp (Apr 6, 2011)

the plastic poulans for what they are and there price ($75) they get the job done

i carry a 35cc's of plastic poulan on my service truck it's been made fun of but all i have to say is will your saw start on the 2nd pull after sitting for about ten mouths with the same gas in it while it's blown 35mph and raining sideways and if you forgot somewhere are you going to cry?..


----------



## Vibes (Apr 7, 2011)

Was out cuttin a little today. My gaswasalittle old so I drug out a couple of oldies. I pulled out my 3 colored Poulan/Craftsman/Poulan Pro 3000.. I forgot how good that saw runs for 50cc. It pulled an 18inch bar through dead cherry and live ash with ease.

The other is my Olympic 945. Still dead on reliable, and tons of torque for 45cc.


----------



## hunter h (Apr 7, 2011)

Most of the time all poulans are underrated.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 7, 2011)

echo, poulan


----------



## MR4WD (Apr 7, 2011)

Husqvarna 359


----------



## Analyst Man (Apr 7, 2011)

*Echo CS 360T*

I replaced my 30 year old Mac 320 with a new Echo CS 360T a year and a half ago, and man do I love that little thing. Did the carb and muffler mods recommended on this site and it runs like a champ.


----------



## weimedog (Apr 7, 2011)

Have to say two come to mind...the Husqvanra's 455-460 Plastic "Home owner" Husqvarna's. They may be the new "XL-12's" of the chainsaw world. They certainly get trashed by all the purists on line but I've had nothing but good experiences first hand with the one I own.


The 365, 2065, 2165 Series saws may be the best bang per buck offerings out there. So I don't know if that really means they are underrated.


----------



## brbarnhouse (Apr 7, 2011)

I just picked up a Shindaiwa 488 that looks brand new for $200 I know too much but I'll post pics although I have already run 2 tanks through it but it did look brand new but anyway I am really impressed by that little saw I'd buy another one in a heartbeat :msp_thumbup:


----------



## horizon92 (Jun 16, 2013)

wendell said:


> I agree on the 350. I was planning on upgrading to a 346XP but just ran mine again on Saturday and it really is a great little saw.



a 350 case with a 346 cylinder/piston would make it the lightest 300 series saw correct me if im wrong. i dont know how old this thread is i was just browsing and i thought i would say something about this


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 16, 2013)

horizon92 said:


> a 350 case with a 346 cylinder/piston would make it the lightest 300 series saw correct me if im wrong. i dont know how old this thread is i was just browsing and i thought i would say something about this



The 346xp itself actually is the most under rated one, despite it is rated among the best! :cool2:


----------



## elanjoe (Jun 16, 2013)

The one on the bottom shelf.


----------



## elanjoe (Jun 16, 2013)

edited, I am a noob, cant ya tell.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 16, 2013)

Please edit your post to remove that quote (or just delete your post entirely). You quoted an automated 'spambot'. There was nobody to respond to the question you posted. Spambots 'harvest' bits of previous posts in threads (such as this one) and repost them along with ads or links to sites where you can buy crapola. 

They also sometimes contain links that will put virus's or spyware in your computer. Best thing to do is report the posts when you see then and the mods will remove them (as was done here). The only remaining evidence of the spambot is the quote in your post....


----------



## CTYank (Jun 17, 2013)

So far for me, any Echo here, and PP4218a.

Got a 4218 a month back, refurb for $94 to my door. Tossed the Torch plug, and gave the carb a quick touch. I worked the crap out of it for hours at a time, for maybe 25 tanks. Just blow the exterior clean and service b&c.

The CJ-8 plug is a bit hot for non-homeowner-woosyfooting use. It now has NGK BM-7A (CJ-6 cross).

Really rips and sips fuel- great endurance strato. The 18" bar mandates frequent chain touch-up with OEM chain. No biggie. Carlton 30LP chain keeps edge much better than OEM.

Friend tried it back-to-back with his Stihl 250. Preferred the PP. Both are heavy on the plastic. If they die in 5 years, get another PP but shell out more $$ to fix 250.

Others diss saws like 455r and pp5020. Not me.


----------



## Mike from Maine (Jun 17, 2013)

CTYank said:


> So far for me, any Echo here, and PP4218a.
> 
> Got a 4218 a month back, refurb for $94 to my door. Tossed the Torch plug, and gave the carb a quick touch. I worked the crap out of it for hours at a time, for maybe 25 tanks. Just blow the exterior clean and service b&c.
> 
> ...




I have a PP4218, paid $20 for it. It was a new open box saw that I picked up at Sears. Reliable and works fine. Figured for $20 why not? But I think I might have overpaid.


----------



## eat a peach (Jun 17, 2013)

*Couldn't have said it better.....*



WACutter said:


> The MS260 is also underrated. They get bashed a bunch on AS, but are fine saws. Mine has a 16" bar and with sharp 3/8" chain cuts great. It ALWAYS starts. I've had 3, and I have never had a problem with any of them. So, it is not as smooth or as fast as the small Huskys. It simply seems to me to be less finicky, although this is just a subjective judgement. You can't go wrong with a 260. That being said, I can't wait to see it's replacement


 
No brag ,but look at my sig and you can see the choices.If I am in a tight spot and need something done that is critical,the saw I always reach for is my ms260 stihl. For years it has never failed me.Starts first time everytime,and has been dogged for years. This saw reminds me of the old pinball or poker machines in service stations or convenience stores,back up against the wall and take on all comers.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ramzilla (Jun 17, 2013)

I think Shindaiwa as a brand is totally under rated. Every one I have ever used has impressed me.

MS290-390 saws get a bad rap but if you look at the number of them out there being run by idiots who shouldn't touch a saw. I think they do pretty well.

Poulan Woodshark- My dad had a used one given to him. It stayed in the toolbox on the back of the truck and always had gas left in it. I'd say on average that saw got ran 3 days a week cutting crap off the roads around his property and lasted 6-7 years without a bit of maintenance.


----------



## elanjoe (Jun 17, 2013)

done


----------



## cheeves (Jun 17, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> Ms 290 is one that is under rated a lot.



I totally agree!!! My Brother's 029 has cut firewood for almost twenty years!! And after I added a MM it's a fine saw for most firewood around here! To that I'll add my 310! With a 16" bar, chisel chain, and MM excellent firewood saw!


----------



## olyman (Jun 17, 2013)

ANY olympyk/efco..is severly underated, and underappreciated...


----------



## cheeves (Jun 17, 2013)

olyman said:


> ANY olympyk/efco..is severly underated, and underappreciated...



Absolutely!!! People have no idea how great a running saw my Efco 156 is!! Been cutting firewood now for nearly 4 years with not one issue!! Probably my most reliable fastest starting saw!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 17, 2013)

Mall , tanaka


----------



## blackoak (Jun 17, 2013)

In the top handle saw class you seldom see many praising the little Echo saws. I have ,,,I think it's a CS3000 that I have been abusing for years. It;s probably my most used saw. I have cut many thing with it that should not be cut with a chainsaw.(slurry pipe, old telephone poles ,rail road ties, roof decking, matting blanket, sheet rocjk etc.) It's beat all to hell and is filthy, but I would bet the farm I can go get it now and it will start is 3 pulls or less and cut up whatever undesirable object I put in front of it.


----------



## bikesandcars (Jun 17, 2013)

Any pre-millennium poulan. 

Those old cheap junky saws that everyone loves to throw away.... the Poulan [anything].... in hindsight turns out to NOT be so junky and was also American Made. 

My mid 90's poulan 2600 absolutely rips with a muffler mod and is very light, much lighter than my dolmar 5105. It's my first choice for limbing or lighter stuff with that narrow 16" bar. Also have tuned a 2000 and blew up a 2300 and they were pretty sturdy and easy to work on. 

I'd say the S25DA I have is under-rated by the common man, but around here is respected, so can't really say it fits here. 

I haven't run a post-model year 2000 poulan so I can't say if I like them or not.


----------



## M&Rtree (Jun 17, 2013)

575Xp. Loved mine. Some worker straight gassed it. Just bought a 576 to replace it this week.


----------



## cmarti (Jun 17, 2013)

Husky 350. My only Huskies are a 141 (freebie), and a backpack blower. Not an orange fan. .....but I picked a 350 up expecting a Poulan Homeowner saw and was impressed. I am starting to question my faith:msp_unsure:. I stihl want a 660 before I die, but that's not what were talking here.


----------



## Englishman02 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Efco*



indiansprings said:


> Without a doubt the Efco/John Deere/Cub Cadet 56 and 62. The CS 56 we run, on paper is superior to the 5100 Dolmar, cuts speed wise within a nats azz of a stock 361, is much easier on fuel and has great filtration. These two efco's are grossly underrated by people and underrated. At 299.99 with free delivery from Amazon for the Cub Cadet version, they are a heck of a lot more saw than the big box huskies or 290 or 310 Stihl.



I have a 952 efco and love it. Take it over my two year old 290 any day, but is also a reliable saw.


----------



## Englishman02 (Jun 17, 2013)

slipknot said:


> Ive been using efco 952's for about 5 years now. No problems except kill switch. 3.4 hp 13,000rpm stock. mine will keep up with any 50cc class saw except the dolmar 5100 and more superior modded saws. Its very light and responsive. Dont let the plastic outer shell fool you, they ARE TOUGH! They do take a lick and keep on tickin'. The best under rated firewood saw. Here's mine..



I have same problem with kill switches on my 952.


----------



## Macman125 (Jun 18, 2013)

My echo cs360t. It will out cut a 192. Not quite as powerful as a 200t but close. Starts reliably and does its job very well.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 18, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> Earthquake 38/16......with a MM. Shocking performance for what it is.
> I could never have imagined that these cheap little saws could cut as well as they do.
> 
> 
> ...



+1




Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nardoo (Jun 18, 2013)

I have all kinds of saws but find the old Echo 280E (little Champ) a beauty. Cheap as chips and great runners. Easy to work on and don't seem to have the coil problems of many of the other Echos.


----------



## Klayton (Jun 18, 2013)

*dolmar 111*

i just inherited a dolmar 111 from my dad. he bought it new in 86 and has used the snot out of it. when i got it i opened it up and the piston looks great. a little hard on the pull start compared to the new ones. does not turn the rpms the new ones do but it just keeps on cuttin


----------



## Yasha (Aug 21, 2013)

*Don't know why in the world I'm doing this...*

Haven't posted (I believe) in over three years, but I was reading this thread and couldn't pass it up. 

Why I'm doing this is beyond me. I'll probably get negative repped for this comment, but no one has said it and I guess I just think I need to stick up for the little guy.

Stihl MS 192t. It has never let me down and we own a tree service company. Tough little sucker. Great, great saw. Mr. Dependability.


----------



## bcaarms (Aug 21, 2013)

*Underrated*

Mastermind 346 xp 3/8 I know lots of people say they are great. That is a huge understatement. With a sharp chain its beyond the sum of its parts. It cuts like a BIG saw.


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Aug 21, 2013)

I never read any love on here for the Jonsered 2240. Have been running one a couple years now. Can be had for under $300 and provide 40cc of reliability. Not a pro grade. Maybe not the saw to pick if you'll be running it hard every day. But for 1-3 days a week during the cooler months, it's holding up well for us and weighs in at under 10 lbs (PHO).


----------



## Yasha (Aug 21, 2013)

*My how things have changed on AS since I joined in 2008:*

The tone seemed to be everyone was afraid to go against the Stihl heads and I remember when Wanab and Bookerdog was always stirring it up. Then a get together and everyone is talking about Bookerdog's modded 346. Then I read years later that others and even Brad is saying the 346xp nE is the most impressive saw, EVER. (I believe that's right.) Well... I was pretty naive starting out in the tree business, but after six and a half years, I've had a long period of time to run saws and learn about them. To know what they're really like day in and day out. 

Oh yeah, why'd I pick the MS 192t? 

I've owned and ran at least 5 200ts in 5 1/2 years. I know you guys are gonna disagree, but I always had carb issues. I was always taking them in to get them worked on or adjusted. The dealer finally got one right and it was great! But my 192 was always our backup. It had been since the first of 2009. But it was always used because there was always a 200t in the shop. 

When the 200t is on, it's ON. It's like some high performance sports car. But in the same respect, it's always needing to be adjusted. 

The 192t? We just start it and run it. It's not as fast or powerful, but I NEVER have to tinker with it or take it into the shop. One time, my guy dropped it from about 50 feet. It landed on the bar tip. Bought another b/c and finished the job. I know it's not as nice or expensive as a 200t but for bang for the buck, I'll take the 192t everytime.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 21, 2013)

*If it's even possible...*

Now, to weird you out even more...

I had a 346xp, old school, and it was great. You couldn't kill it. I bought it from a tree company and it looked like it was on its last leg. Case cracked and it had a hole with gorilla tape covering it on the air filter cover. We ran it hard for five more years. We abused that little saw through rock, mud, and rain. Finally, someone stole it out of my truck. They must've needed it pretty badly. That being said...

We replaced it with a new 346xp NE. You guys are right. It's REALLY that good. 
Haven't tried a 550 yet though. 


But the 372xp is our bread and butter!!! I can't believe I UNDERAppreciated the 372xp so much that I tried to sell it for several months without even running it because we didn't need it. I'm so glad one day that all my other bigger saws broke down and I had no choice but to run the 372xp. It is our most used saw. Best saw I've ever owned. I think everyone that has worked for me takes that saw for granted. Again, best saw I've ever owned, it's not even close. And I've had and ran the following for a long period of time now:

Dolmar 5100s and 7900

Stihl ms 460 magnum x2 
036, 360 pro, 361, and ms 660

For the tree business, you could buy one 372xp and it can do just about everything you need it to!


----------



## Ymountainman (Aug 21, 2013)

*I here my clamshell slammed alot!*

IMG 6008 - YouTube
I think it runs pretty good


----------



## Yasha (Aug 21, 2013)

*Lol...*

I haven't done anything but read posts for the last several years, I don't even know how to rep someone anymore. Lol! 

Any Help?


----------



## scsvo (Aug 21, 2013)

Any green saw with the words Counter Vibe on the starter cover.


----------



## CTYank (Aug 21, 2013)

Two saws come to mind:

Homie 150 (35 y.o.) I bought for $20 and cleaned & repaired for a friend. (I had one too back in the day.) Large tanks, low vibes, and he couldn't stall it with 20" chipper chain buried in oak. Engine innards looked like new.

McC1435a 35cc Jenn Feng. I've beaten on it for 7+ yrs, only needed one carb rebuild. Like the Timex watch. Great endurance on its little tanks. Quiet. Excellent for limbing & bucking smaller stuff, and smooth enough to do that all day. Just wish they'd finished with the strato design. (Couple on ebay recently for $118.)

Neither has a fan club around here. Not a problem, I'm partial to tools that work, and give big BANG per buck.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 21, 2013)

The 346xp still is the most underated saw, despite it rated very high by most that have used them!


----------



## boxygen (Aug 21, 2013)

Yasha said:


> I haven't done anything but read posts for the last several years, I don't even know how to rep someone anymore. Lol!
> 
> Any Help?



Click on the little star underneath someones avatar all the way to the left.

Oh by the way....have some rep! :msp_smile:


----------



## workshop (Aug 21, 2013)

Craftsman/Roper 3.7. Not a fast saw by any means but TONS of torque and very reliable.View attachment 310763


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 21, 2013)

I think the wild thing is underrated by far. Muffler mod, adv timing, new fuel line and they really run good.... well mine does


----------



## promac850 (Aug 21, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I think the wild thing is underrated by far. Muffler mod, adv timing, new fuel line and they really run good.... well mine does



#### the muffler mod, put a pipe on that bugger, and run it off of nitromethane RC fuel.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 21, 2013)

promac850 said:


> #### the muffler mod, put a pipe on that bugger, and run it off of nitromethane RC fuel.



I can't hit the like button enough on that!


----------



## promac850 (Aug 21, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I can't hit the like button enough on that!



Oh, don't forget to build a scatter shield in case it pukes its guts while you're bucking firewood. The flywheel might come apart for all we know.


----------



## lly_duramax (Aug 22, 2013)

I'll say the 029/290. They get trashed on this site but we live in a rural area and every farmer around here has one ( they replaced their MAC 10-10s). I had one for my first new chainsaw and it did everything I needed it to do at the time without a minutes trouble. Hell I bet I sharpened a couple thousand locust fence stakes with it.


----------



## griffonks (Aug 22, 2013)

Yasha said:


> I haven't done anything but read posts for the last several years, I don't even know how to rep someone anymore. Lol!
> 
> Any Help?



click on the star icon directly under the posters name, all the way at the bottom of their post. Welcome back!


----------



## cwatkin (Aug 22, 2013)

*Poulan*

These seem to be the cheapest saws so there are a lot of them sold. The ones in the yellow casing actually seem to take a pretty good amount of abuse. I know many who cut a lot of wood but will not spring for the good stuff. They beat these up pretty well but they just seem to keep on going. I have seen some of the green or purple ones that are total junk while I have seen others run quite well. The one thing I suggest is finding a carb adjustment tool as these are almost always WAY too lean for my liking. This will improve the performance and lifespan of the saw.

Conor


----------



## Yasha (Aug 22, 2013)

griffonks said:


> click on the star icon directly under the posters name, all the way at the bottom of their post. Welcome back!







boxygen said:


> Click on the little star underneath someones avatar all the way to the left.
> 
> Oh by the way....have some rep! :msp_smile:




Thanks! I did that before I asked and it didn't come up with the menu that I had seen in the past. (And the little sign afterwards that says something like, "may you be fortunate to have others rep you..." - that didn't come up either.) Then I thought, "Oh no! It looks like a Sheriff's badge, maybe I turned him in!" Lol. When I tried it again (after you told me) it worked with the menu I was accustomed to. Oh well...

Thanks again! 

Rep back at ya'


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 22, 2013)

lly_duramax said:


> I'll say the 029/290. They get trashed on this site but we live in a rural area and every farmer around here has one ( they replaced their MAC 10-10s). I had one for my first new chainsaw and it did everything I needed it to do at the time without a minutes trouble. Hell I bet I sharpened a couple thousand locust fence stakes with it.



Have to disagree, most over rated by the dealers who push it... 3.8hp????? plus it's heavy, hard to work on and built cheap. So many better saw out there. Steve


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 22, 2013)

*Echo CS-500 EVL*



the westspartan said:


> There are a lot of saws out there that people (at least on AS) love to talk trash about. Some deserve it, some are great saws that got a bad rap for some reason. In your opinion what is the most under rated saw you have owned or run.
> 
> I have my opinions but will leave them out so as not to shade the discussion


Echo CS-500 EVL. This saw was built like a tank but pound for pound, it cut like many saws half again heavier. It could pull a 24" bar upon command. I rate it almost equal to the Stihl MS 361, except that it was built at least 15 years earlier. About the only thing it lacked was a compression release button.

Got one? Hang on to it.


----------



## avason (Aug 22, 2013)

It was just me and my little 353 for the first 4 years. That thing was literally my best friend cutting over 10 cord of wood a year for my OWB. :beauty3: That thing was great until I found this sight.:msp_wub:


----------



## skeetsman (Aug 22, 2013)

*echo 702evl*

had this one since the 70's still pushing 155# comp. weighs a ton but cuts like a monster


----------



## Bingo (Aug 23, 2013)

*Underrated!*

I think most of us feel what we own/use are underrated saws...especially when the pros don't use em!...And, sooner or later...if they perform well for us, come to understand that we (firewood only types), don't really need the latest and greatest saws. If I cut wood for a living I might have different saws altogether...but I don't and what I have now seem to work fine. I maintain them and they reward me well. Now I'm all for having the best and paying for it but for the last 12 years my MS 310 (MM), has done everything I've asked of it. When/if it goes down I'll turn it into a 390. In the meantime this overweight, homeowner, plastic saw just keeps cutting everying I want just fine. Lots of good Huskys I'd like to try but only have experience w/my neighbors 51...and I'd love to have that if/when he replaces it...My dolmar 510 also does yoeman's work when I use it...a fine saw and Id like a 420 or 6401 to play with...but don't really need them just yet. There are so many good saws out there one can't always have the latest and greatest (depending on who you listen to). But I'm glad I have what I have because it always does what I need it to. Underrated doesn't mean much when what you have works everytime.


----------



## computeruser (Aug 23, 2013)

Husqvarna 272 seems to have dropped off the radar in favor of the 371 and 372 family. Shame, because it is a great, solid saw that is easy on the wallet. Likewise, the 154/254 are awesome machines in the 50cc class, yet they get no love.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 23, 2013)

avason said:


> It was just me and my little 353 for the first 4 years. That thing was literally my best friend cutting over 10 cord of wood a year for my OWB. :beauty3: That thing was great until I found this sight.:msp_wub:



I believe much of the reason that the 353 is under rated on here is that they usually came with a cat muffler in the US.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 23, 2013)

computeruser said:


> Husqvarna 272 seems to have dropped off the radar in favor of the 371 and 372 family. Shame, because it is a great, solid saw that is easy on the wallet. Likewise, the 154/254 are awesome machines in the 50cc class, yet they get no love.



Sure, but the 154/254 are true 54cc saws, and a bit large and heavy for the 50cc class.....


----------



## Stihl Ohioan (Aug 23, 2013)

*Stihl 08s*

My dad bought it used back in the early 70s and it is still cutting wood today yeah it has seen a few clutch drums,bars,chains,plugs and who knows how many gals of fuel but its still running factory piston and jug it has been used for firewood I would say he cuts 3-4 cords a year my hat is off to that saw yeah its heavy and will not rev like the new saws will but that saw has been one hell of a good saw !


----------



## Locust Cutter (Aug 23, 2013)

*Well...*

Husqvarna: 141, 55, 350, 353, 460, 62

Stihl: 011AV, 026, 029, 039, 038

Shindaiwa: Almost all of them.

Efco: CS56, CS62

Almost every farm and ranch that I know of around here has one or more of the following: 011AV/026/029/039/CS56/CS62. While I am not a professional by any means, I am a decently equipped and dedicated firewood hack and have a few $$$ tied up in saws. Ranchers and Farmers don't care about "Pro" saws, they just want a decent tool for the money that is dead reliable and durable. My late F.I.L. had an 026 and an 029. They had been run dry of oil, fallen off of the truck multiple times, been run in the dirt, had cracked plastics, etc. They still cut 3-7 cords of Hedge per year for almost 2 decades.

Before my old truck burned down with my Husky 55 and 346xp along with my Stihl 660 and 039 in it, that 39 Stihl and 55 Husky cut a lot of wood for my family and paid a lot of bills for me. The only problem I ever had with either saw was 1 air leak on the Husky which I caught quickly and a few plugged oil filters before I got better about cleaning off the area surrounding the oil reservoir cap. Both were MM'ed and re-tuned after I found this site and found a new gear each. I miss them both dearly (along with the slightly less over-rated 346xpNE and MS660). I still need to acquire another 90cc saw.


----------



## hoeyrd2110 (Aug 23, 2013)

anything with the name echo on it


----------



## tolman_paul (Aug 24, 2013)

hoeyrd2110 said:


> anything with the name echo on it



My sentiments exactly and I fell into the anything echo must be junk until getting one for myself.

I figured for $45 it was worth picking up this CS-300 on flea bay last year.







Was able to get it started out of the box, $7 for a new primer bulb, $5 for a baileys clearance bar that fit after some file work and flipped the shroud in the muffler for a better flow of exhaust and ran the chain through the grinder to touch it up. I got it for clearing blow downs when snowmaching figuring it's cheap enough I wouldn't cry if it got lost. But after running it for some misc jobs around the house I've changed my tune and would be pretty bummed to loose the little saw.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 24, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I believe much of the reason that the 353 is under rated on here is that they usually came with a cat muffler in the US.


I never thought or heard that the Husky 353 was ever under rated. That saw has never been criticized by any firewood cutter that I know. It's a class act.


----------



## cobey (Apr 8, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> *Echo CS-500 EVL*
> 
> 
> Echo CS-500 EVL. This saw was built like a tank but pound for pound, it cut like many saws half again heavier. It could pull a 24" bar upon command. I rate it almost equal to the Stihl MS 361, except that it was built at least 15 years earlier. About the only thing it lacked was a compression release button.
> ...


 mr wood dr..... i one time told you I wasnt impressed with my 500 EVL,
I WAS WRONG! the other day one of the onlys saws I had with me was my evl,
my 3.7 craftsman messed up, and the oiler quit on another, I put the 20" bar on the
little echo and it oiled and pulled its way threw 30+ inches of nasty old elm!
 it wasnt super fast but it kept pulling, I know this is an old thread
but had to admit I was wrong about the 500 evl


----------



## horizon92 (Apr 9, 2014)

the older slower tuned saws dont turn as fast as the newer saws which in turn makes for more of a reliable engine life as long as there running correctly. from my opinion that why stihl owners are such die hard stihl people and husqvarna owners usually want the rev, just are different saws. ive never ran any echos but they seem like solid saws il get to them one day il be trying to get on here more often i don't know any were near is other people on here but i got to start somewhere.


----------



## Ambull (Apr 9, 2014)

Homelite Super EZ Automatic. 41cc's but has the power of a 50 cc saw. Has a really nice 4 reed intake, and a decompression valve for easy starts. Auto oiler with manual override. Very light, runs a 16" bar and 3/8" chain no problem. Good ones can be purchased on the bay for about $100 all the time. I own 3 west coast versions, only small saw I use.


----------



## horizon92 (Apr 9, 2014)

i have a canadian verson of super ez i got to see about getting it running. i had a 445 NE and i currently have a 353 dual ported muffler pulling 3/8 .58 68 drive bar it pulls it thats all il say got to keep the chain with a nice edge and depths not to low actually thats the 353 in my profile pic i didnt cut that log with that cut that with my 372xpg. and i got a 51 on a 55 crankcase that i ported a tad needs a coil and carb kit and waiting on building a 350 with a 45 mm hyway kit from hlsupply but thats going to be a bit. im but broke right now. that 45 mm kit from hyway just got listed not to long ago. suppose toi be an aftermarket replacement for the 346 or the family of saws 350s i grinded a 345 cylinder for my moms boyfriend. the non mahle there was a mahle in those saws and im assuming an epa version just squared up the intake . the roof of the intake is the key. not the bottom. and widened and raised the exhaust a hair higher and fairly wide on the exhaust not crazy i needs to cut wood not race but i left the exhaust alone on that saw. it is a 45 cc mid range beast. one thing for sure there is no replacement for displacement but u can sqeeze every bit out of them when porting. and really make them run good but a 45 cc saws is good for 45cc saw work small trees and limbing. the right size tool for the job i reworked the intake and piston skirt on the 372 im waiting on handle bar to see how it runs . friday! ive started it and played with it. sounds real nice, right on the money againg nothing crazy on the intake just squared up the round shape from the casting and opened the intake walls saw has plenty of exhaust and transfers for firewood. just needs some exhaust work. Cant wait to get to my 353


----------



## MnSam (Apr 9, 2014)

Maybe not amongst the AS folks, but everyone else under rates the 10-10. They don't sell for nearly what they are worth on CL and EB in my opinion. A good one with good compression and not all worn out (like many) is still a great saw.


----------



## horizon92 (Apr 9, 2014)

its funny you bring this saw up were were lucky enough to get a hold one of these saws i got to do the point in it these are great saws what a tank these things are.
do these things have mufflers lol the one i got here is loud as heck almost make your ear drums bleed lol the handle bar on the one ive got here is a little bent but it just doesnt turn as fast as the newer saws so for the weight of it, it just gets run for show or wake the neighbors up. another saw siting on the shelf i got is an homelite xl12


----------



## hamish (Apr 9, 2014)

Triple Nickel


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 9, 2014)

cobey said:


> mr wood dr..... i one time told you I wasnt impressed with my 500 EVL, I WAS WRONG! the other day one of the only saws I had with me was my 500 evl, my 3.7 craftsman messed up, and the oiler quit on another, I put the 20" bar on the "little" Echo and it oiled and pulled its way threw 30+ inches of nasty old elm! It wasn't super fast but it kept pulling, I know this is an old thread but had to admit I was wrong about the 500 evl


I have one of these 500's sitting in my shop and have no idea why I do not run it more often. It's dependable, never floods, and cuts like a bandit. They are getting a little tough to find parts, but they run and run. When it comes to raw power, I rate this saw dead even with a Stihl MS390, and it does it with 10 cc less on board.


----------



## horizon92 (Apr 9, 2014)

stihls are tuff but the few that I ran so far just don't back them selves up with power. ran a 362 my 353 about kept up with it pulling 3/8 chain it was right behind it the 362 seems like all revs it just didnt feel like 60ccs it lacked something in the power band cant put my finger on it. probably just all backed up from epa and double filters i had a 038 mag i built from two saws didn't have it long was a solid saw that one i got ported actually by shear luck all rev who ever ported it went way to far tried to turn it into a rever but it was not a saw designed for revs it was a mid range saw. i had the other cylinder just needed some polishing never put it on. traded it and parts and my 445 for the 372xpg put 150 into the 372 to get it going. that's my saw ! what a screamer unless its berried in hardwood goes though pine like it wasn't there its fun when i get to cut pine oak all day but the sugar maple ive been chipping away has gone to rock maple ugh that stuff its tuff im starting not to like cutting maple at least not field/ road side stuff 372 pulls 24 inch bar i think a 22 inch would be perfect on it 20 is to short to me. 562 should runs stuff like that but its more than capable from what ive been seeing to run a 2 foot bar from my opinion one day wish to add a 555 or 62 to my group 555 turns slower thats all just as nice as the 562 in my opinion. haven't got to run any 500s. the stihl 290 is a nice saw just need those mufflers opened up and carb caps pulled. then they actually run right. the more fuel and air you can get into the saw the longer it will run. and the heat out. I could be somewhat wrong on this theory though depends i think. the 372 likes 40 ratio so my saws all adjusted to 40 most the time, new oils burn cleaner anyways it seems. i got to get my muffler opened up on my 372. top end was turning blue and piston pin is purple ringed not scored but i just got another 372 for a crank big end rod is tiired. saw had alot of hours before me and then i got ahold of it lol oh hears a video of me messing around with it with my pale jake 

 ya i know no safety gear that day i atleast wear a helmet when im dropping had chaps buckle got steped on, plastic. oh ya the 038 was a magnum


----------



## Milkweed Seed (Apr 9, 2014)

Ms290 is a great all around saw. I think that's what president Bush is holding in my avatar?


----------



## Ymountainman (Apr 9, 2014)

Stihl clamshell, Hmm? Noodles pretty good! Usually better than my buddies husky.


----------



## MnSam (Apr 9, 2014)

horizon92 said:


> its funny you bring this saw up were were lucky
> enough to get a hold one of these saws i got to do the point in it these are great saws what a tank these things are.
> do these things have mufflers lol the one i got here is loud as heck almost make your ear drums bleed lol the handle bar on the one ive got here is a little bent but it just doesnt turn as fast as the newer saws so for the weight of it, it just gets run for show or wake the neighbors up. another saw siting on the shelf i got is an homelite xl12



(10-10) Heavy, yes. But still a very competent saw even today. I'd rather run my posted saw than a box store saw. It starts every time, does what I ask, and will last. Plus the audible feedback is awesome!


----------



## roosterhog (Apr 9, 2014)

MnSam said:


> Maybe not amongst the AS folks, but everyone else under rates the 10-10. They don't sell for nearly what they are worth on CL and EB in my opinion. A good one with good compression and not all worn out (like many) is still a great saw.


I ran my pro Mac 10-10 for the first time ever last week. Wasn't sure what to expect. It was stout. I like it.


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 10, 2014)

Me thinks the 272 and 044 were made to pull like an old 7-10?


----------



## horizon92 (Apr 11, 2014)

MnSam said:


> (10-10) Heavy, yes. But still a very competent saw even today. I'd rather run my posted saw than a box store saw. It starts every time, does what I ask, and will last. Plus the audible feedback is awesome!



agreed, box store saws aren't the best the 400s husqvarnas don't seem to be to bad in general. carb was crabby in my 445 i had for a short time. but generally i wont have a home owner saw as part of my fleet unless its had some work done to it, did an adjustable oil pump swap on the 445 and that was a plus not enough oil for real work. Got to put one in the 345 I worked on, was running it the other day and it just was not getting enough oil for that 18 inch bar .325. it would probably pull a short 3/8 pitch bar. probably better with an 8 pin 325 and a 16 inch bar but i just got my 372 back up and running today. new handle bar is nice. and i got brave and put and 8 pin rim on it, pulls it with the 24 inch bar very nicely not a monster but i love it, pulls hardwood chips way faster now had it burried most the time today the little bit of intake work i did gave it the extra tickle, goes though pine to like nothing, il see about a video sometime, il put on my profile. the 10-10 is far better than a box saw i just favor my 353 and 372 and just not a pain to get parts i want to put some zip on my 353 its just like the 346 just mid range cylinder and 45mm bore the newer 350s had it i think. theres some advantages to working on these cylinders with the removable side covers but i dont touch tranfers, im not that good yet, i dont have and not fimiliar with degree wheels and stuff yet but lets just talk stock saws anyways. 55 is another nice saw when they are running good. For a small saw i was impressed by the stihl 170 180 nice little saws i don't like the quick tensioner there a pain when you need to do regular maintenance but that's a minor irritation. got to run a couple when fixing them stay away from the easy pull starts. if you cant start a saw that small you shouldn't be running one lol.


----------



## horizon92 (Apr 12, 2014)

MnSam said:


> Maybe not amongst the AS folks, but everyone else under rates the 10-10. They don't sell for nearly what they are worth on CL and EB in my opinion. A good one with good compression and not all worn out (like many) is still a great saw.



Hey is that the original pull handle?


----------



## 7sleeper (Apr 12, 2014)

Bingo said:


> *Underrated!*
> 
> I think most of us feel what we own/use are underrated saws...especially when the pros don't use em!...And, sooner or later...if they perform well for us, come to understand that we (firewood only types), don't really need the latest and greatest saws. If I cut wood for a living I might have different saws altogether...but I don't and what I have now seem to work fine. I maintain them and they reward me well. Now I'm all for having the best and paying for it but for the last 12 years my MS 310 (MM), has done everything I've asked of it. When/if it goes down I'll turn it into a 390. In the meantime this overweight, homeowner, plastic saw just keeps cutting everying I want just fine. Lots of good Huskys I'd like to try but only have experience w/my neighbors 51...and I'd love to have that if/when he replaces it...My dolmar 510 also does yoeman's work when I use it...a fine saw and Id like a 420 or 6401 to play with...but don't really need them just yet. There are so many good saws out there one can't always have the latest and greatest (depending on who you listen to). But I'm glad I have what I have because it always does what I need it to. Underrated doesn't mean much when what you have works everytime.


Excellent reply!

7


----------



## MnSam (Apr 12, 2014)

horizon92 said:


> Hey is that the original pull handle?



I believe so. Nice to see some good responses to this saw. I know it no where compares to the modern saw. I just see them all day long for sale for $40/$50/$60, and they don't sell. There is no way I'd sell mine for twice that. I know some are hotter running than others, maybe I got one of those.


----------



## Marco (Apr 12, 2014)

xl123 Homelite


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Apr 12, 2014)

Poulan 3300


----------



## Cornfed (Apr 12, 2014)

horizon92 said:


> Hey is that the original pull handle?


Got one new in box and several that I still run. Love the loud music of the 10-10 Macs!!


----------



## horizon92 (Apr 12, 2014)

well i guess i should stop and play with the one we got here and see if its the points and get a video of it going it is a nice saw for sure. il need to open a pack of ear plugs for it though that's for sure, feels like my ears are gonna fall of running it and im not one of those people that are like plug your ears if you still want to hear when you turn 90 lol. i like my saws to talk but the 10-10 we got hear is brutal can only run it for a few minutes before you've had enough with out ear blockers. maybe il look at it tomorrow it was running not to long ago just started acting up same with the xl 12 resting on the shelf


----------



## horizon92 (Apr 12, 2014)

MnSam said:


> I believe so. Nice to see some good responses to this saw. I know it no where compares to the modern saw. I just see them all day long for sale for $40/$50/$60, and they don't sell. There is no way I'd sell mine for twice that. I know some are hotter running than others, maybe I got one of those.



il have to get more info on the 10-10s this one here is a low rpm chugging beast don't know how much bar it will pull but you can really lean on the short bar it has on it, think its an original bar with all the paint on it maybe not original to it but i think it is


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 13, 2014)

Ymountainman said:


> Stihl clamshell, Hmm? Noodles pretty good! Usually better than my buddies husky.



I just upgraded a 310 to a 390 with a big bore kit. Using a 20" bar it will noodle cut quite well. A 25" bar makes it strain a little. However, I rarely cut a round longer than 20", so I'm happy with it.

Then again, if I really need to noodle cut, I use my Makita 6401 with a BBK. Now that puppy is a horse and a half with power to spare!


----------



## to tall Smitty (Apr 14, 2014)

the westspartan said:


> There are a lot of saws out there that people (at least on AS) love to talk trash about. Some deserve it, some are great saws that got a bad rap for some reason. In your opinion what is the most under rated saw you have owned or run.
> 
> 
> I have my opinions but will leave them out so as not to shade the discussion


Shindaiwa 360 and 488 always run


----------



## audible fart (Apr 14, 2014)

The MS390 is the only saw people are allowed to own here by law. That's ok though because i had one before the law was passed anyway. It gets a bad rap from tough guys. It's a good saw though.


----------



## Analyst Man (Apr 14, 2014)

I still use my Mcculloch 610 Pro Mac that I bought new in 1978. 20 inch bar cuts anything I need for home use and I cut about a cord and a half with it yearly. The only downside is no automatic oiler so I have to thumb pump it a lot.


----------



## horizon92 (Apr 14, 2014)

yes the makitas are nice saws to haven't ran any personally herd good about them they pretty much a dolmar though right. that's a good size tree red oak right ?


----------



## horizon92 (Apr 14, 2014)

8 pin with the 20 inch bar and chisel chain halls on the 372


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 14, 2014)

audible fart said:


> The MS390 is the only saw people are allowed to own here by law. That's ok though because i had one before the law was passed anyway. It gets a bad rap from tough guys. It's a good saw though.


The only major complaint about my MS390 is that it has no more power, and perhaps less, than my MS361. It also seems to drink a tad more fuel.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 14, 2014)

Analyst Man said:


> I still use my Mcculloch 610 Pro Mac that I bought new in 1978. 20 inch bar cuts anything I need for home use and I cut about a cord and a half with it yearly. The only downside is no automatic oiler so I have to thumb pump it a lot.


Is this brute force saw what you are talking about?




I also bought this Mac 610 in 1978. Still cuts and runs today as it should. Miine will oil automatically. You only need to pump it occasionally when felling a tree and/or running sideways.


----------



## Analyst Man (Apr 15, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> Is this brute force saw what you are talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Yep, that’s the same 610 that I have except I don’t remember seeing that oval shaped silver sticker on the filter cover. I’ll have to look when I get home and see if mine has it. 36 years of use and nothing but spark plugs and a chain. If it has an automatic oiler that’s news to me. Guess I’ll have to dig out my owner’s manual and re-read it.


----------



## ncfarmboy (Apr 15, 2014)

Echo saws. I bad mouthed em myself. Ignorance is not Bliss.
Shep


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 15, 2014)

Dunno?


There sure has been many spectacular saws built over the last 50 odd years.



Y'all know my choice.


----------



## horizon92 (Apr 15, 2014)

is 

heres the 345 dropping a birch i said 346 in the video in the bubble i correct myself as i meant 345. the only thing i hated working on that saw was having to take the hole thing apart but wasn't bad this saw gets crabby about running to rich or lean and its metering a tad more than the carb should but not bad i left it alone. pulling chipper chain, is there a true semi chisel in .325 ?i though semi chisel was the chain with the 45% edge on the cutter side not a rounded cutter head


----------



## lefturnfreek (Apr 16, 2014)

Mac 140 is my vote.

Rough cutting due to hard mounting, loud, foul exhaust, ignorant to start and tune, goofy chain brake placement but it just keeps on cutting and can be run one handed for limbing/knotting but has just that nice level of power for it's size. I will keep putting that saw in the truck for a long time yet. Did I mention loud....


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 16, 2014)

audible fart said:


> The MS390 is the only saw people are allowed to own here by law. That's ok though because i had one before the law was passed anyway. It gets a bad rap from tough guys. It's a good saw though.




That contraption is the worst I ever laid my hands on - totally appalling! 

The lesser versions are of course worse, but we never had those in Norway.


----------



## Analyst Man (Apr 16, 2014)

horizon92 said:


> is
> 
> heres the 345 dropping a birch i said 346 in the video in the bubble i correct myself as i meant 345. the only thing i hated working on that saw was having to take the hole thing apart but wasn't bad this saw gets crabby about running to rich or lean and its metering a tad more than the carb should but not bad i left it alone. pulling chipper chain, is there a true semi chisel in .325 ?i though semi chisel was the chain with the 45% edge on the cutter side not a rounded cutter head




Ok, it cuts through birch (butter), but what’s the point?


----------



## audible fart (Apr 16, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> That contraption is the worst I ever laid my hands on - totally appalling!
> 
> The lesser versions are of course worse, but we never had those in Norway.



There's the problem right there. The MS390 is the BEST saw i've ever used. It's the largest cc, best quality saw and only saw i've ever had that can run a 25" bar and has never had a problem for the 5 years or so i've had it. The problem is you've fiddled with too many saws and now you've muddied the waters.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 16, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> That contraption is the worst I ever laid my hands on - totally appalling!
> 
> The lesser versions are of course worse, but we never had those in Norway.


I have to agree with Troll on this one, having just upgraded a 310 to a 390. I noticed little improvement and now have a saw with less horsepower and more weight than my MS361. I thought the 390 would do a good job pulling a 25" bar. Sadly, It does not.


----------



## audible fart (Apr 16, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> I have to agree with Troll on this one, having just upgraded a 310 to a 390. I noticed little improvement and now have a saw with less horsepower and more weight than my MS361. I thought the 390 would do a good job pulling a 25" bar. Sadly, It does not.



Yours must be defective then. Mine is unmodded. No problems with a 25" bar for the last 5 years.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 16, 2014)

audible fart said:


> Yours must be defective then. Mine is unmodded. No problems with a 25" bar for the last 5 years.
> View attachment 344687


Well, I guess my 361 has me spoiled. The 390 will pull the 25" bar, but it seems slow by comparison to the 361. I need to learn to have patience. On the other hand, if I really want to pull the 25" bar and watch the chips fly, my 046 Mag and my Makita with its BBK will run circles around either one.


----------



## horizon92 (Apr 16, 2014)

Analyst Man said:


> Ok, it cuts through birch (butter), but what’s the point?



black birch is a bit tougher. just a nice little saw no point just wanted to show you guys. the butter of the woods here is poplar, il put in some oak and dry sugar maple/ rock maple if you want to see. but when i want il pick up my 372. im gonna let you guys go to the macs i just dont have anything running right this sec that old im sitting on i think is a homelite c-71 at shop if i remember right. of course needs points done. and other stuff.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 17, 2014)

Amazing how many good threads tend to die the minute someone posts a McCulloch Pic. I guess Mac is a cuss word these days. Is that correct?

OK, here is another under rated chainsaw:





Stihl 046 Magnum, circa 2000.


----------



## horizon92 (Apr 17, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> Amazing how many good threads tend to die the minute someone posts a McCulloch Pic. I guess Mac is a cuss word these days. Is that correct?
> 
> OK, here is another under rated chainsaw:
> 
> ...



the old mcCullochs are nice saws but id run a box saw in this day over the old saws. they are such a pain just to change a chain or the weird place for just pooring the bar oil what a pain. we walk in the woods. the last thing i need to carry is a funnel.l new layouts and design of newer saw are just superior in my opinion. my opinion <--. nice 046 mag the only problem with box saws is the carb ADJUSTMENTS. home owners dont know how there saws run. and thats what kills them. back to subject. but aside from the old school setups on saws they are hard to kill when there running right.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 17, 2014)

I got past the funnel problem just yesterday for all my saws: Maple syrup bottle filled with bar oil. Clean it and fill it with a gallon jug of bar oil and forget the funnel. I used to do this over 5 years ago and forgot how well that it works.


----------



## horizon92 (Apr 17, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> I got past the funnel problem just yesterday for all my saws: Maple syrup bottle filled with bar oil. Clean it and fill it with a gallon jug of bar oil and forget the funnel. I used to do this over 5 years ago and forgot how well that it works.



thats awsome lol but thats not enough bar oil for me that would get me an hour. well what kind of bottle the long skinny ones that can fit in the cabinet. or fridge door


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 17, 2014)

horizon92 said:


> thats awsome lol but thats not enough bar oil for me that would get me an hour. well what kind of bottle the long skinny ones that can fit in the cabinet. or fridge door


The one I use holds 24 oz. I use two of them when I go to the field. 48 oz usually lasts all day for me. Funnels don't let you see where you are when you fill the tank, so you usually slop it over. Quart oil bottles are a good option, but they are harder to fill than the syrup bottles that have a wider mouth.

Anyway, we sure hijacked this thread in grand style.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 17, 2014)

Seems like it was echo for the longest time but i really like my echo.


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 18, 2014)

Some Echo snobs don't like them but those that have run a well tuned one do. Steve


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 18, 2014)

mountainlake said:


> Some Echo snobs don't like them but those that have run a well tuned one do. Steve



The arrogant Echo people can keep their crappy saws for themselves, hopefully no-one else is interested in saws that they don't even try to port decently.


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 18, 2014)

I'd guess there's a LOT more arrogant Husky and Stihl owners that think they are the only saw made. Steve


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 18, 2014)

mountainlake said:


> I'd guess there's a LOT more arrogant Husky and Stihl owners that think they are the only saw made. Steve


Well, I at least own three Echo saws in addition to all my Stihl saws. They run very well and seem to offer good value, especially since Stihl keeps raising prices. My vintage Echo 500EVL is pound-for-pound my favorite. It will eat the lunch of my MS290.


----------



## rocketnorton (Apr 19, 2014)

late 70's poulans... mine is 4200...


----------



## horizon92 (Apr 19, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> The one I use holds 24 oz. I use two of them when I go to the field. 48 oz usually lasts all day for me. Funnels don't let you see where you are when you fill the tank, so you usually slop it over. Quart oil bottles are a good option, but they are harder to fill than the syrup bottles that have a wider mouth.
> 
> Anyway, we sure hijacked this thread in grand style.



right hahaha i go off topic alot anyways. i dont think this thread would still be going


----------



## horizon92 (Apr 19, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> The one I use holds 24 oz. I use two of them when I go to the field. 48 oz usually lasts all day for me. Funnels don't let you see where you are when you fill the tank, so you usually slop it over. Quart oil bottles are a good option, but they are harder to fill than the syrup bottles that have a wider mouth.
> 
> Anyway, we sure hijacked this thread in grand style.



i just kinda ported a 55 the other day 46mm mahle i just ground the chrap out of the exhaust and intake with the idea of what i was going for in mind. i turned a dead saw in to a revived beast. so much mid range power for a 55. i was not expecting the results im tempted to try a 24 inch bar on it and do some oil pump work some how. if it pulls it dont have a bar right now so it will stay the 18" 3/8 if anyone has ran into the 44 mm 51 top end i think its a 44mm. the saw has limited intake and exhaust work becuase of the window piston. i think it will pull 325 very well but its to much top end for 3/8 chain and to little displacement. thats what my 55 is running the one i just talked about was for my brother. I am going to have to make some changes to mine


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 19, 2014)

audible fart said:


> Yours must be defective then. Mine is unmodded. No problems with a 25" bar for the last 5 years.
> View attachment 344687




Awful nice bar for 5 years old eh?

25" on a 390 is probably not ideal, by the looks of that load o' rounds a 50cc with 16" bar would be all that was needed.

When I run a 25" it is attached to sumthing 85cc or better. 24" on a Husky 2100 is,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,FUN!

IMHO 'most' Stihls are very overrated, but if you absolutely have to have respect from the 'flock' there is no other saw to give you that warm fuzzy feeling eh?


----------



## audible fart (Apr 19, 2014)

The bar is pretty because i am but a homeowner using his homeowner saw with care. Also, that pic is from a couple years ago. I could only post pics when they changed website formats. The saw looks more battered now because every year i become roughly 30% more hardcore.


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 19, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> The arrogant Echo people can keep their crappy saws for themselves, hopefully no-one else is interested in saws that they don't even try to port decently.



Hey Troll
I sold my neighbor a CS400 and a CS520, he mostly runs the CS520 as he loves it and said his friends who run Stihl and Husky saws fight over the CS400. How to sell a Echo, just let someone run it. Steve


----------



## angelo c (Apr 19, 2014)

I think the 009L is the most under rated. Heck most people dont even pay for them anymore, someone else just gives it too you. Whats better then free ? 
I keep trying to trade JJ for one of them minty 044's he keeps building but cant get him to see the value in 009's. I may have to let him borrow mine then he'll see the light.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 19, 2014)

I agree that the Husqvarna 353 is under-rated - probably from living in the shadow of the sexier 346. But it is a capable, reliable saw that is comfortable to work with for a wide range of cutting tasks. Like a Ford Taurus or Toyota Camary.

Saws like the Dolmars and Jonsereds are probably under-rated, because a lot of people just aren't familiar with them. Good deals if you have access to parts or a local dealer.

The STIHL MS250 is another saw that does more than expected. We ran the snot out of them doing storm cleanup, and they held up much better than a 'homeowner' saw should. Like the Husqvarna 350, it gets dismissed due to the clamshell design.

But to really get flamed, the most under-rated saws are the _better quality_ electric chainsaws. Too many guys dismiss them due to the cord, or the slower chain speeds, or the cheap ones sold at big box stores. But they have torque. They are easy to use, quiet, and vibrate less. No fuel to buy, store, transport, or dispose of. No fuel related problems (carbs, vents, EPA restrictions, running out), or ethanol issues. Almost no maintenance required. No smoke or two-cycle smells. Easy on, easy off. Great saws within 100 feet of an outlet (house, barn, shed, garage, etc.). 

Philbert


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 19, 2014)

Philbert said:


> I agree that the Husqvarna 353 is under-rated - probably from living in the shadow of the sexier 346. But it is a capable, reliable saw that is comfortable to work with for a wide range of cutting tasks. Like a Ford Taurus or Toyota Camary.
> 
> Saws like the Dolmars and Jonsereds are probably under-rated, because a lot of people just aren't familiar with them. Good deals if you have access to parts or a local dealer.
> 
> ...




The MS250 is by far the best of that class Stihl saw, cut almost as fast as a 290 and is light Steve


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 19, 2014)

The Husky 353 may be the most under-rated Husky of them all. Nobody seems to want to sell them. They will throw away all of their other chain saws and keep the 353.


----------



## horizon92 (Apr 20, 2014)

mountainlake said:


> The MS250 is by far the best of that class Stihl saw, cut almost as fast as a 290 and is light Steve



i love my 353 re work the muffler and an it breaths much better just a nice saw. fell in love at first site my first decent saw it pulls a 18 3/8 bar well for me. thinking about going back to .325 with an 8 pin its tricky to get the 3/8 chain on the bar with the bigger rim on that saw tight but it goes on got to roll it on then easy after is stretches. just don't go overboard with the depths. but ive gone to a couple chains a year from 4 chains and less files also the only reason i dont run the .325 right now but for tipping trees its fine but bucking on the muddy rained on timber on the ground eats .325 chain. now i got an old 372xpg when that thing warms up its an animal of 70ccs


----------



## Philbert (Apr 20, 2014)

horizon92 said:


> i love my 353 . . .thinking about going back to .325



Mine came with .325 narrow kerf chain, and that is what I run on it.

Philbert


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 20, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Mine came with .325 narrow kerf chain, and that is what I run on it.
> 
> Philbert


Somebody said that Husky used a narrow kerf bar on the 353 because they didn't want anybody with a Stihl Farm Boss running 063 using their chains on it. Makes sense to me. Heheheheh....


----------



## Philbert (Apr 20, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> Somebody said that Husky used a narrow kerf bar on the 353 because they didn't want anybody with a Stihl Farm Boss running 063 using their chains on it.



I remember narrow kerf blades first on table saws. On my 353, the guide bar has a little more flex, so it might not hold up as well to heavier use. And the chain is a little harder to find. But it makes sense that it would make better use of the available horsepower, and has worked well for me.

Philbert


----------



## horizon92 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> Somebody said that Husky used a narrow kerf bar on the 353 because they didn't want anybody with a Stihl Farm Boss running 063 using their chains on it. Makes sense to me. Heheheheh....


 narow kerf less bar oil, lighter weight, less power just makes sence to me takes real skill to sharpen tiny chain i want to get into square filing


----------



## horizon92 (Apr 20, 2014)

Philbert said:


> I remember narrow kerf blades first on table saws. On my 353, the guide bar has a little more flex, so it might not hold up as well to heavier use. And the chain is a little harder to find. But it makes sense that it would make better use of the available horsepower, and has worked well for me.
> 
> Philbert


 what kind of use we talking here, ive never bent a bar i bent a tip on my 372 slightly after a log rolled the wrong way i dont understand how people bend bars unless it was a freak tree problem my incident was not listening to my gut about switching sides to finish a cut i just was trying to get it done. set it in the vice quick tweek. love that old sandvik windsor got to get a tip finaly blew it out after running the 8 pin i think the carlton tips will work since there the same manufacturer i guess from what ive figured out


----------



## Philbert (Apr 20, 2014)

horizon92 said:


> what kind of use we talking here, ive never bent a bar . . .



I have not personally bent a bar, but I have seen many that were bent, pinched, etc. I am happy with the narrow kerf for my use, but some other guys like heavier duty components.

Philbert


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 21, 2014)

Philbert said:


> I have not personally bent a bar, but I have seen many that were bent, pinched, etc. I am happy with the narrow kerf for my use, but some other guys like heavier duty components.
> 
> Philbert


Bar bending an 063 is also common in the logging industry. I've also seen firewood collectors do it, or put it this way: they keep showing me bent 063 bars and ask me to straighten them as best as I can. It seldom works very well. Once bent, they are usually toast.

There is one other advantage to using an 050 bar. After it has a few hundred hours on it, the bar will usually accept 058 chain as well as 050. Once the groove gets as wide as 0.057", the 058 chain will usually fit. You can check this with a feeler gauge collection.


----------



## palmrose2 (Apr 21, 2014)

This thread started with a Mac 10-10 as an under rated saw. In another thread I mentioned that my uncle left Mac for Jonsereds about 1970. A 10-10 is about 1970. I would put my rubber mounted 13lb Jonsereds 52 (produced starting in 1971) against any Mac 10-10. A 10-10 is one my earliest recollections of a chainsaw. Under rated is not a term I would use to describe them.


----------



## horizon92 (Apr 21, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> Bar bending an 063 is also common in the logging industry. I've also seen firewood collectors do it, or put it this way: they keep showing me bent 063 bars and ask me to straighten them as best as I can. It seldom works very well. Once bent, they are usually toast.
> 
> There is one other advantage to using an 050 bar. After it has a few hundred hours on it, the bar will usually accept 058 chain as well as 050. Once the groove gets as wide as 0.057", the 058 chain will usually fit. You can check this with a feeler gauge collection.


 ya ive seen them were downm that does work i had a bar like that dont think all the hours were from me lol but some of these other bars i got are getting there but there .058 anyways i had got my sandvik 24" bar rails rolled last summer still havent ordered a tip for that got to soon


----------



## horizon92 (Apr 21, 2014)

palmrose2 said:


> This thread started with a Mac 10-10 as an under rated saw. In another thread I mentioned that my uncle left Mac for Jonsereds about 1970. A 10-10 is about 1970. I would put my rubber mounted 13lb Jonsereds 52 (produced starting in 1971) against any Mac 10-10. A 10-10 is one my earliest recollections of a chainsaw. Under rated is not a term I would use to describe them.



the old jonsereds are nice


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 22, 2014)

Philbert said:


> I remember narrow kerf blades first on table saws. On my 353, the guide bar has a little more flex, so it might not hold up as well to heavier use. And the chain is a little harder to find. But it makes sense that it would make better use of the available horsepower, and has worked well for me.
> 
> Philbert



The NK bars are fine in 13 and 15", so I assume they are in 16" as well. The real issue is there is no "yellow" chisel chain availiable in .325 NK.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 22, 2014)

horizon92 said:


> i love my 353 re work the muffler and an it breaths much better just a nice saw. fell in love at first site my first decent saw it pulls a 18 3/8 bar well for me. thinking about going back to .325 with an 8 pin its tricky to get the 3/8 chain on the bar with the bigger rim on that saw tight but it goes on got to roll it on then easy after is stretches. just don't go overboard with the depths. but ive gone to a couple chains a year from 4 chains and less files also the only reason i dont run the .325 right now but for tipping trees its fine but bucking on the muddy rained on timber on the ground eats .325 chain. now i got an old 372xpg when that thing warms up its an animal of 70ccs



By all means go back to .325 on the 353, and think 7-pin instead of 8-pin.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 22, 2014)

mountainlake said:


> The MS250 is by far the best of that class Stihl saw, cut almost as fast as a 290 and is light Steve



It is light and has decent power for its size - but apart from that it is totally appalling! A vibe monster with an overwhelming feel of soft plastic, and a really bad air filtration. Working on it is a major PITA.


----------



## audible fart (Apr 22, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> It is light and has decent power for its size - but apart from that it is totally appalling! A vibe monster with an overwhelming feel of soft plastic, and a really bad air filtration. Working on it is a major PITA.



Oh, so you're saying you prefer MS390 to MS250 then. I agree!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 22, 2014)

audible fart said:


> Oh, so you're saying you prefer MS390 to MS250 then. I agree!View attachment 345924



No.


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 22, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> It is light and has decent power for its size - but apart from that it is totally appalling! A vibe monster with an overwhelming feel of soft plastic, and a really bad air filtration. Working on it is a major PITA.



Your right, I wasn't saying it a great saw by any means, just a lot better than a MS290 which barely cut faster and is heavy, When working on a MS250 you have to wonder what the engineers were thinking. Steve


----------



## Philbert (Apr 22, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> The real issue is there is no "yellow" chisel chain availiable in .325 NK.



Is there _any_ chisel chain available in narrow kerf? I only see semi-chisel from Oregon and Carlton.

Philbert


----------



## Vibes (Apr 22, 2014)

Back to under rated chainsaws. One I haven't heard mentioned is the Poulan 3000/3300 and their Sears counterparts. First saw I ever bought new was a gray Craftsman 3.0 with an 18 inch bar. Still have that saw and its on its 3rd bar. I used that saw to cut up many seasons worth of fire wood along with using it when I was doing lots of landscaping on the side.

They are a little heavy but the anti vibe set-up works real good and they are super easy to tear apart. The oiler is adjustable. Mine will cut right along with a friends stock Stihl 260. I had a Sears best 3.3 that was near mint that I sold some years ago that I wish I had back. That saw would flat out, outcut any Farm boss or a 455 Rancher. Mine would pull the stock 20 inch bar just fine, but it liked an 18 much better.

You hear all the talk about the much heavier Poulan 3400/3700 all metal models. I'm not a fan. Just to big and heavy for me and they are shakers for sure. Give me revs over weight and torque.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 22, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Is there _any_ chisel chain available in narrow kerf? I only see semi-chisel from Oregon and Carlton.
> 
> Philbert



No, there isn't - I should have said that.


----------



## lefturnfreek (Apr 23, 2014)

Whats wrong with 23RS?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 23, 2014)

Right now the running saws we have is a Stihl M180 and a Husqvarna 455 Rancher. I've had the MS180 for about 5 or 6 years, good little saw for what it made for. About 3 years ago a bad storm brought down a huge arse limb off of an Oak that has a trunk over 60" across that and the limb was way more than the MS180 could handle and it was a Sat. evening and the cows couldn't get by it. The only place around that was open was Lowe's so off to Lowe's we went and bought a 455. Yea it's a tad heavy for it's size but so far it has ran like a champ, my brother has used it here for us more than anyone else and he has a stable full of Stihl's and he liked the saw but did say it seemed a bit heavy. If it had been any other time we would have bought something from a saw shop. If the 028WB I had worked on would have ran more than hour and a half after having worked on we could have took care of with it. One day I'll get my trusty ol' 028 running again, I've had it for about 30 years and it used to be a good saw.


----------



## horizon92 (May 1, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> By all means go back to .325 on the 353, and think 7-pin instead of 8-pin.


 ya definately im going to try the 8 pin though i crave chain speed lol. if there is a double reply i had problems posting the first reply. i will try the 7 and 8 the way my saw runs im sure it will pull the 8 this saw has great upper mid range power for that chain speed and thinking about some basic port work widen the intake and exhaust and i tad higher duration on the intake by playing with the skirt. hmm the piston skirt shape could change things too ? were can i get info on this kinda stuff around here, i want to learn ! lol


----------



## SawTroll (May 1, 2014)

horizon92 said:


> ...... and thinking about some basic port work widen the intake and exhaust and i tad higher duration on the intake by playing with the skirt. hmm the piston skirt shape could change things too ? were can i get info on this kinda stuff around here, i want to learn ! lol




A lot have been posted here on that subject, start digging trough the archives.


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (May 2, 2014)

I would say the McCulloch 10-10 E and 3-10E with Electric start Very good idea but did not last and nobody talks about them like they were never made. I thought it had a starter motor with teeth on flywheel like Briggs but no just uses a coil on flywheel and brushes on motor to help it spin and charges the battery, they are only electric start chainsaw in the world that are built like this, the other saws are or a little bit different with starter kits but not part of the saw.


----------



## mesupra (May 2, 2014)

Stihl, their really are not as bad as most people make them out to be. They fit into the same category as fat chicks and mopeds, fun until your friends find out.


----------

